#ubuntustudio 2010-09-27
<Qjimbo> Hi
<Qjimbo> I was wondering if there are any audio drivers for the DigiDesign Mbox 1 avaliable for Ubuntu? At the moment I'm using the Ploytec drivers on Windows and they work great but I want to move over to UbuntuStudio and use it with Ardour
<persia> Looks like there is work-in-progress for it (http://www.zamaudio.com/?p=97) but I'm unsure if it's in the Ubuntu kernels.
<Qjimbo> hmm thats for the Mbox 2 unfortunatly
<persia> Hum.  Dunno then.  You'll want to search.
<Qjimbo> alright been trying, not found anything
<Qjimbo> figured there might be some others, Digidesign recently dropped Mbox 1 support in their latest Pro Tools patch
<Qjimbo> meaning there's no official windows 7 support for the mbox 1
<persia> Oh lovely :(
<Qjimbo> yep, gotta love proprietary software/hardware combos :P
<Qjimbo> where is the best place to make a support forum post regarding Ubuntu Studio?
<persia> For what kind of support?
<persia> I'm sure the answer is somewhere in forums.ubuntu.com, but more specifically is tricky, and if you're looking for application support for some of the more specific applications, there are some more well-targeted application-specific fora
<Qjimbo> well I just wanted to post the question I asked here about the mbox 1, just wanted to know the best place
<Qjimbo> seeing as it's a very audio-person kinda specific question
<Qjimbo> the mbox isn't a general piece of hardware a lot of people have
<persia> I'd probably add it to "Hardware & Laptops" or "Ubuntu Studio" at forums.ubuntu.com, but somewhere more general (you're looking for an ALSA driver) might be better.
<Qjimbo> alright thanks
<Riddell> is ubuntustudio taking any past in the RC release?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> you mean, is ubuntustudio in feature freeze?
<holstein> ubuntu is, and i assume the official derivatives need to stick to that too
<sinman> I'm having a slight problem, not getting the graphical login, instead i have to login at the command prompt username/password then once logged in i have to type startx everytime. how can i fix this
<holstein> lucid?
<holstein> is this ubuntustudio?
<holstein> or the vanilla install with the packages added?
<sinman> yes using ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<holstein> i would look at the login theme
<holstein> try changing it or reinstalling it
<sinman> k
<holstein> i think changing it to another one would tell you something
<holstein> if it works or not
<holstein> sinman: did you install KDE ?
<sinman> no using gnome
<holstein> yeah, sounds like a little glitch
<sinman> it was working fine up until couple days ago when it started with th ecommand prompt login
<holstein> sinman: try updating first as well
<sinman> how would i get X to start again on bootup, i think X got turned off somehow
<holstein> maybe that will just fix it
<sinman> I'm completly updated
<holstein> hmmm
<sinman> is there a way to get X to start when the computer starts
<holstein> http://tech.akom.net/archives/46-Disabling-X-server-autostart-gdm-on-Ubuntu-Karmic-9.10.html
<holstein> ^^ thats backwards
<holstein> and for karmic
<holstein> but i would think it would be similar
<sinman> k i'll check it out and see what happens
<sinman> I'm not seeing runlevel I see "stop on runlevel [016]"
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> we need an X guy
<holstein> i remember dealing with that before
<holstein> and i forget how
<holstein> i think i ended up reinstalling for other reasons before i sorted that out
<sinman> I'm on the verge of doing that myself, but want to try to fix first before i do that
<holstein> nah
<holstein> somebody will know
<holstein> you should check logs too
<holstein> and im not sure which ones
<holstein> i ask everything over in #opensourcemusicians anyways ;)
<holstein> you got a good loco channel?
<sinman> asking in the #ubuntu channel to see if someone knows how I can change the runlevel
<holstein> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> and #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> #ubuntu can be challenging
<sinman> yes it can be
<sinman> I'll check the beginners channel
<mika__> hi... i've finally installed ubuntu studio + the m-audio fast track ultra audio card....it's recognized (lsusb and jack)... but it doesn't play :(
<mika__> (running 10.10beta)
<holstein> hey mika__
<holstein> does JACK start?
<holstein> is it using the maudio for certain?
<mika__> when i try to start jack it says could not connect to jack server as client: overall option failed ; unable to connect to server
<holstein> AH
<mika__> (i opened qjackctl)
<holstein> so JACK is not recognizing the maudio
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> in jackcontrol
<holstein> you'll need to select the maudio
<mika__> in the config i'm able to select the card as input and output device (with the > button)
<holstein> OK
<holstein> uncheck the realtime box
<mika__> (and it recognize it as it says: hw:1 fast track ultra)
<mika__> already did
<holstein> make sure your in the audio group
<holstein> and go for it
<mika__> i'm part of the audio group
<holstein> you can try sudo qjackctl
<holstein> see if it starts that way
<mika__> same
<holstein> did it work in lucid?
<mika__> didn't tried
<mika__> i installed directly maverick
<mika__> in the ubuntu sound preferences under the hardware tab it doesn't find any card
<mika__> and in the output i've just a dummy output
<holstein> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> i would try ^^
<holstein> live
<holstein> thats basically lucid live
<mika__> cool
<holstein> you can...
<mika__> btw i don't think it'll work under 10.4 :(
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> your jack log
<holstein> mika__: what makes you say that?
<mika__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846717&page=2
<mika__> I used Ubuntu 10.10 beta, and simply plugged the device in, and within audacity set the interface to ALSA and the record and playback device to the M-audio option. By default the 8r handles audio at 48KHz, so don't forget to change your project sample rate.
<mika__> here he say it worked immediately with 10.10 (it's another model.. more professional, but the basic should be the same..)
<holstein> nah
<holstein> it doesnt have to be
<holstein> the models can have quite different chipsets
<mika__> (the problem is also that on that pc i don't have internet because the cable doesn't work and i haven't the wifi on it :( )
<mika__> ok
<holstein> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-MAudio
<holstein> theres an alsa update script
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810
<holstein> i dont see the fast track ultra
<mika__> on 10.10 is already the 1.0.23
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i would hang out over in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> and ask
<holstein> somebody over there might have one
<holstein> i would let maudio know about it
<holstein> and maybe email the list
<mika__> ok
#ubuntustudio 2010-09-28
<Bartje> hi all, got a bit of an issue here after the latest update today of maverick..
<Bartje> big issue actually
<Bartje> nautilus keeps respawning, processor at max
<Bartje> did killall nautilus, and it stopped.. processor at about 60%, but when trying to start nautilus from commandline, I get symbol lookup error: nautilus: undefined symbol: g_application_get_type
<persia> Does a reboot help?  Developers do their best to ensure that applications upgrade smoothly, but sometimes something goes wrong with restarted applications, and there is an assumption folks shut off their machines regularly, especially for desktop applications.
<rebirth> how do you change the # of workspaces?
<astraljava> rebirth: compiz or no?
<rebirth> what is compiz?
<astraljava> rebirth: Okay. :) Do you have desktop effects enabled?
<rebirth> no
<rebirth> should i install compiz?
<astraljava> rebirth: Then right click on panel, choose Add to pnael, find Workspace switcher and add that.
<astraljava> rebirth: Not if you ask me. :)
<astraljava> rebirth: When you have switcher in panel, right-click on it, choose Preferences, from there you can add or remove workspaces.
<rebirth> ahh thank you!
<astraljava> You're welcome. :)
<rebirth> now i don't suppose you know anything about installing LAMP?
<astraljava> rebirth: Just that there should be a task for it.
<rebirth> i tried "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" and it returned "tasksel: aptitude failed (100)"
<astraljava> rebirth: Uh oh. That's a bug then. Which release? Please file a bug on it.
<persia> rebirth, You might ask the folk in #ubuntu-server : they tend to be more familiar with LAMP
<rebirth> ok, super nube question, where do i file a bug?
<astraljava> rebirth: https://launchpad.net
<astraljava> DSL Up  16185 kbps / 1021 kbps
<bartje> a little question, why are the kernel headers not included when there is a new kernel during the update?
<astraljava> bartje: If you don't have the meta-package installed, it doesn't get updated -> no dependency on the real header package.
<bartje> yes, but I did a fresh install of lucid, of course, installed the nvidia driver, next an update, reboot, and no nvidia working anymore, because indeed the meta-package was not installed.. wouldn't it be better to have it installed by default?
<persia> bartje, Indeed it would.
<bartje> quite a hassle the way it goes now, reboot after reboot
<astraljava> Bug in the nVidia package dependency setting, I believe.
<persia> astraljava, Do you happen to know if we already have a bug about that?
<persia> No, there's no way dkms can know *which* kernel headers it needs.
<persia> So the kernels need to provide hints for the associated headers.
<astraljava> True.
<mika__> sigh... i've just found out that the last alsa (x.23) support the m-audio fast track ultra............. and it's the same version used in maverick, but the audio card isn't recognized....... :'(
<Riddell> RC candidates are up, please test http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/daily/20100928.1/
#ubuntustudio 2010-09-29
<olinuxx> bye all
<JMeK> Hi! Since I have a lot of trouble getting my bamboo-pen CTL-460 working in UbuntuStudio (it just doesn't work at all) see also this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1582902 I have really two questions: First: is it me, is it the bamboo pen, or is it Ubuntustudio that has the bug. And second: what is a good tablet/pen wich works out of the box in Ubuntustudio? As an artist I really need a working pentablet!
<astraljava> JMeK: Sorry, unless you are seeing any errors while applying the commands listen on the tutorial, there's hardly anything I can do as not having the same hardware.
<astraljava> JMeK: What you can do is `lsmod | grep wacom', to ensure the module is being loaded, but that's as far as my expertise reaches. :)
<astraljava> JMeK: Looks like many Bamboo Pen users have gotten help through that tutorial, so it doesn't look to be the hardware.
<persia> JMeK, If `uname -m` gives "i686", you're running 32-bit (i386).
<JMeK> persia: yes, 'uname -m' gives "i686". So now I know Iḿ running 32-bit (learning somethinng every day). What are the implications? What to do next?
<persia> I don't have a tablet, and don't know the answer to that.  I just know that i386 kernels say "i686" and amd64 kernels say "x86_64"
<persia> Your correspondent in the forum seemed confused.
<JMeK> persia: thanks,  I will remember this and also pass it on to my correspondent
<skx> am I doing something wrong? after every single kernel update, X fails and I have to reinstall the graphic card driver from console with jockey-text, I'm using nVidia restricted drivers if that matters
<rlameiro> skx: its possible, since they are propietary kernels
<rlameiro> and the driver needs to be compiled against each kernel version
<skx> they're just modules and should be updated along with the kernel :\
<rlameiro> if the driver was opensource, that wouldnt happen
<skx> "FATAL: Module nvidia not found"
<rlameiro> its not opensource
<skx> it doesn't matter
<rlameiro> they cant chip it like that
<skx> if I can update it, so could the update tool
<rlameiro> its a licesing issue, they can put propietary stuff on your computer without consent, even if it is an upgrade
<rlameiro> blame Nvidia for that
<skx> they could add a popup
<skx> and I have already put a proprietary stuff on my computer
<rlameiro> skx: are you using a realtime kernel?
<skx> rlameiro, preempt
<rlameiro> it can be because of that
<rlameiro> maybe they only prepare propietary modules for the generic kernel
<skx> it's because it's not being updated properly, I can install proprietary modules from nvidia by hand
<skx> and they work with the preempt kernel
<astraljava> skx: There this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036788, but beware, no support whatsoever.
<skx> thanks, astraljava, will look into that
<rlameiro> each time you install a nvidia driver by hand, it compiles the modules against the kernel you are using
<rlameiro> it does it automatically
<astraljava> skx: Here's another: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=835573
<skx> they all seem a little old, but thanks, I'll do that
<astraljava> skx: I don't think the principle has changed, though.
<holstein> In FalkTX' lucid main ppa is a patched nvidia driver which works fine
<holstein> for me on Alessio's realtime kernel in a ubuntustudio 10.04 64bit
<holstein> environment.
<holstein> ^from the mailing list
<holstein> relevant?
<astraljava> Hmm, there aren't all the drivers that can be found from nVidia's website, so I'm not sure if all types of cards are supported. But a good call nonetheless.
<astraljava> What is the reason there's a huge amount of packages there, wouldn't it be reasonable to get those into main repos?
<astraljava> Oh, KXstudio, right?
<rlameiro> yeap
#ubuntustudio 2010-09-30
<rlameiro> nive tutorial by autostatic
<rlameiro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tusCeI1aQ4c&feature=sub
<ronj> this -lowlatency kernel is grrrrrrrreat :)
<holstein> ronj: :)
<ronj> holstein, 4ms!
<ronj> yay
<ronj> just like the -realtime
<ronj> correct me if I'm wrong: there is work in progress to include -lowlatency in Maverick as the default ubustu kernel
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i think it is
<holstein> already
<ronj> oÔ, well not in the iso I installed last sunday
<ronj> did it change since?
<persia> ronj, I believe it's the default Ubuntu Studio kernel, but not the default Ubuntu kernel.
<holstein> not sure
<persia> (one of the differences depending on which flavour you install first)
<holstein> yeah, -generic will be the default in plain old ubuntu
<ronj> hmm yeah for ubuntu, but I installed with a ubuntustudio iso, and got -generic
 * holstein not sure
<holstein> but the goal is -lowlatency by default
<persia> Hrm.  Needs investigation.  Might be a bug there somewhere.
 * ronj rsyncing his isos and peeking inside the iso to see what's in now
<TheMuso> I don't see any low latency kernel in maverick...
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> theres still time :)
<TheMuso> no
<ronj> TheMuso, hmmm, but I think I read ScottL mentioning there is work under way to set it as default in ubustu maverick
<ronj> some days ago on the mailing list
<TheMuso> Well its in a PPA.
<TheMuso> I just did a search for linux kernels in maverick on amd64, and nothing there shows anything to do with preempt or low latency.
<TheMuso> Even then I am not sure what PPA.
<ronj> that's the email I refer to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-studio-users/2010-September/006561.html
<ronj> TheMuso, yes -lowlatency is currently in Alessio's PPA
<ronj> I'm running it
<ronj> Offtopic: I just came back from a Menomena live, pretty good, but the first part was called Suckers and they were f*ckin excellent. Haven't heard their album yet but if they tour near you, you MUST be there; http://suckersmusic.com
<holstein> cool
<nevyn> someone was having trouble with a fast track ultra?
<holstein> ronj: was that you?
<holstein> with the fast track?
<holstein> nah
 * holstein cant remember
<ronj> nope
<holstein> i dont think nick is around right now nevyn
<nevyn> nevermind.
<holstein> nevyn: i'll bookmark that link about it
<holstein> when i see him again
<holstein> and credit you :)
<nevyn> the forum is a tad messy.. it's more like development chatter with the odd howto sprinkled throughout.
<ronj> good night/day everybody
<holstein> ronj: GN
<terrence> Hi All
<terrence> My TV Card sound was fine five minutes ago, but now its not plying
<terrence> I clicked on HDSP Config under sound production and nothing came up, but I suspect that this caused the problem. Any ideas
<astraljava> terrence: I have no idea, but have you checked with the mythbuntu guys, who know more about TV card setups and applications? Maybe they've stumbled into this before.
<ScottL> ronj, sorry if i misled anyone but i don't expect to get -lowlatency into the archives (and therefore on the ISO) until natty
<ScottL> to be honest, even that is not guaranteed
<ronj> ScottL, ok, now that I reread your email you're right you didn't even mention maverick in your email, but I assumed this because it was in the "Maverick and RT" thread
<ronj> thanks for the clarification
<ScottL> ronj, i realized that i had probably posted that comment in a maverick thread and i should have clarified it better, sorry for the confusion
<ronj> ScottL, I'm writing an email to sum this up
<ronj> and remind of the kernel differences
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-01
<yro_anjos> boa noite!
<rlameiro> boa noite yro_anjos, fico contente por ver por aqui alguem que fale portugues, mas por norma o pessoal tenta falar em ingles :D
<yro_anjos> então terei muita dificuldades
<yro_anjos> :/
<yro_anjos> nozes
<rlameiro> yro_anjos: Portugal ou Brasil?
<yro_anjos> Ainda no Brasil
<rlameiro> tens #ubuntu-br :D
<yro_anjos> sim estou migrando aos pouco para Ubuntu Studio
<rlameiro> ok
<rlameiro> o que fazes com ele?
<yro_anjos> Boa pergunta, nada! hahahuahuah, apenas sou usuário normal, mas estou usando ele para criar vídeos caseiros, conecer novos aplicativos para educação infantil
<rlameiro> ok
<yro_anjos> e vc?
<rlameiro> Musica, efeitos em tempo real principalmente
<yro_anjos> bem interessante
<yro_anjos> tens blog, wiki, homepage?
 * persia reads extra slow, and wonders if #ubuntu-br refused support for Studio, or just didn't have answers.
<rlameiro> persia: :D
<persia> portugues no em muita dificuldades, mas ...
<yro_anjos> persia, exercita um pouco
<persia> heh, yeah.  I need to review my studies again.
<persia> Anyway, question still not answered: did someone say they couldn't support it because it was Ubuntu Studio, or just that here might also be a good place to ask because nobody in #ubuntu-br knew the answer?
<rlameiro> lol
<rlameiro> and he went away
<persia> My portuguese is clearly frighteningly bad, rather than just incomprehensible :)
<rlameiro> good enough :D
<nevyn> what's the ubuntu equivilent of packages.debian.org?
<persia> nevyn, packages.ubuntu.com
<persia> I believe Rhonda has deployed nearly identical code to both, CSS aside (although p.u.c tends to lag a bit because of deployment issues with the infrastructure provider)
<nevyn> hrm does that track ubuntustudio packages or not?
<persia> Ought do.  Ubuntu Studio is part of Ubuntu.  No special repositories or packages or anything.
<Teemukin65> I have onboard soundcard ALC1200, about the same as Realtek 888s card.
<Teemukin65> That has 2 stereo inputs specified. How to set up the Alsa so that Jack could see 4 capture ports ?
<Teemukin65> Or how ?
<persia> When you run JACK, what do you see in patchage?
<prontactre> cq
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-02
<zulax> hi, i cant get output for my guitar
<zulax> its plugged in but i get to sound thru speaker
<holstein> hey zulax
<holstein> are you using JACK ?
<zulax> i have it installed
<zulax> and also rakarrack
<zulax> holstein, did u mean JACK control?
<holstein> are you using JACK ?
<holstein> in general?
<zulax> no idea
<zulax> i installed rakarrack
<zulax> and it installed JACK control
<zulax> thats all i know
<zulax> i will go ahead and install jack
<holstein> you should have it
<zulax> ok, got it
<holstein> sweet
<holstein> start jack control
<zulax> ok
<holstein> what sound device?
<zulax> should that be in the small window that opens with jack control?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> wait
<zulax> dont see anything like that there though
<holstein> what sound inteface are youusing?
<zulax> default
<zulax> is there
<zulax> but there is a dropdown list
<zulax> all is set to default
<holstein> default is cool
<holstein> internal sound card?
<holstein> USB ?
<zulax> internal sound card
<zulax> not sure if its usb or not
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> you didnt add a USB sound device right?
<zulax> not that i know of
<holstein> in jack control
<holstein> hit start
<holstein> and see what happens
<zulax> dont hear anything
<holstein> yeah
<zulax> it says started though
<holstein> OK
<zulax> and the RT is changing
<holstein> hit the 'connect'
<holstein> connections
<zulax> that opened a new window
<holstein> yup
<holstein> under 'audio'
<holstein> you'll see 2 columns
<holstein> with entries
<zulax> yes
<holstein> hit the little "+" signs
<holstein> to expand
<zulax> oh wow!
<zulax> i got it!
<holstein> on the left are your inputs
<zulax> yeah!!!!!
<holstein> and the right are your outputs
<zulax> that worked,
<holstein> when you laung rakarrack
<zulax> holstein, u made my day!
<holstein> you route your signal through it :)
<holstein> zulax: back at 'setup'
<holstein> in the main jack window
<zulax> should i disconnect the capture?
<holstein> there are only a couple things you need to tweak
<holstein> IF you need to tweak
<holstein> frames/period
<holstein> and periods/buffer
<holstein> the other settings should be FINE
<holstein> those are the ones we generally tweak when we talk about 'latency'
<holstein> if you play your guitar
<holstein> and you hear it a few miliseconds late
<holstein> you can tweak these settings
<zulax> is there a best value for those or do they depend on system
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> its up to your hardware
<zulax> for now, i hear it pretty good
<zulax> fast enough
<holstein> COOL
<holstein> if it aint broke :)
<zulax> so, this works now
<holstein> :)
<zulax> how about rakarrack
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> you just open ANY app that supports JACK
<holstein> and you can route it however you need in JACK
<holstein> under 'connect'
<zulax> wow
<zulax> this is cool
<zulax> finally can play my guitar on linux now
<zulax> holstein, will my damage my pc/soundcard/speaker fast by using effect on computer?
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> if you push them to hard
<holstein> start low
<holstein> with levels
#ubuntustudio 2010-10-03
<Embryonic> ALLO
<Embryonic> Anyone here?
<Embryonic> Guess not, Ok so i'll leave a message and you can get back to me
<Embryonic> I went to install Ubuntu Studio this morning, followed the on screen instructions, Guided install using the Entire disk, I selected my secondary drive, which is 80Gigs, It wiped it clean, and installed there, but along the way for some reason it also wiped my 250 Gig Windows drive. I'm not really happy seeing as I lost about 5000 songs, and at the very least 500 pictures from my wedding. Any idea on what I can do to actually in
<Embryonic> stall Studio without worrying about if its going to destroy my primary drive again?
<Embryonic> please Email me, AlphaTJH@Gmail.com, I'm trying to recover my stuff, got most of my pictures back thank god for Picasa
<jay_> hey all, considering upgrading from ubuntu 10.04 to ubuntu studio, but it looks like studio is at 9.10 status still, is this an issue?
<l0xin> studio is on 10.04 as well. 10.10 due this coming week I believe
<jay_> ah ok, the wiki must be behind
<l0xin> yeah, I think it's released at pretty much the same time as standard Ubuntu is
<jay_> essentially studio is just more packages/apps?
<jay_> same underlyings?
<l0xin> yeah
<jay_> ok, thanks- I have issues with my medion tablet, wondering if studio would remedy this
<l0xin> extra packages grouped into specialist areas (graphics / video / sound)
<jay_> I'll try 10.10 first I think
<l0xin> probably for that best.
#ubuntustudio 2011-09-26
<FrozenFire> Someone from #xubuntu suggested that this channel may be able to offer an answer to my question:
<FrozenFire> It seems like the audio level for my laptop speakers is lower than it's supposed to be, so I always have to max out my master mixer level, and usually have to set the VLC audio level to like 400% with a boost, in order to actually hear it. Is there any way to add a boost to the speaker hardware only, so that when the laptop speakers are in use, they play at a decent level, but when headphones or my aux speakers are in use, it
<FrozenFire> 's not excessively loud?
<astraljava> FrozenFire: If alsamixer provides different settings for different outputs, then yes, it's possible. You can check this by either typing `alsamixer` in terminal, or selecting Sound Preferences... in the indicator-applet's volume control.
<astraljava> ...different outputs for your sound card...
<astraljava> But if there's a bug of some sort, that makes your speakers volume level really low, then that alone might not be the answer. In that case, I'd suggest joining #alsa, those people can point to the right direction on whether there's a work-around, or you need to file a bug about it.
<FrozenFire> It looks like the Speaker output control is at 100%, but I know from when I was running Gnome, instead of XFCE, that the sound control was able to add a db boost to the output.
<astraljava> FrozenFire: Just to make sure, what's the level of PCM in alsamixer?
<FrozenFire> Sorry, my power went out, though my bouncer was still connected. astraljava, everything is maxed out.
<astraljava> FrozenFire: Well, then I strongly advise you to join #alsa, present your problem, and ask for guidance on how to proceed. Sounds a little bit like a bug in the driver, but I'm not an expert on such matters. Sorry I can't be of further usage.
#ubuntustudio 2011-09-30
<anonymous_farm> I just burned ubuntustudio but can not boot from it on macbook 4.1
<holstein> anonymous_farm: it wont boot like that
<holstein> its not a live CD
<holstein> you should be able to boot the installer
<holstein> personally, ive had bad luck with mac+linux
<holstein> i would look at the wiki pages from ubuntu on your specific macbook
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook4-1/Lucid for example
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook4-1/Natty
<holstein> i would also burn a normal ubuntu live CD, boot that, see how it works on the hard drive, use that to install, and add whatever i want to it from the studio packages
<anonymous_farm> so can boot to say puppy linux and then run the install ? I will look at the forum
<anonymous_farm> not forum   wiki
<holstein> anonymous_farm: i cant imagine a scenario where booting puppy linux will help with the install of ubuntustudio
<holstein> it could be a kernel version issue
<holstein> who knows
<holstein> i have several live CD's in my testing kit at all times
<holstein> the last ubuntu LTS, which is 10.04, the latest stable ubuntu (11.04)... also puppy linux and knoppix
<anonymous_farm> thank you for the pointers, I will burn the live cd and giv that a try
<holstein> the ubuntustudio iso is *not* live
<holstein> you dont have to have the ubuntustudio installer to get ubuntustudio
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> you can just search ubuntustudio in whatever package manager as well after install
<holstein> OR, just install what you need
<holstein> for example, the ubuntustudio-audio metapackage pulls in a lot of applications, but you might not ever need/want/use them
<anonymous_farm> Ok thank you for the help
<holstein> if you just want audacity, just install audacity, it'll be quicker, and easier
<holstein> and, you get to use a live CD to install
<anonymous_farm> I understand I guess I did not see that it is not a live cd
<anonymous_farm> read the page hmm my wife is laughing at me getting lost with map in my hand
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-01
<jo-erlend> does Ubuntustudio use JACK by default?
<jo-erlend> or PA?
#ubuntustudio 2011-10-02
<holstein> jo-erlend: hey
<holstein> jack is not running by default
<holstein> most applications support jack
<holstein> and jack is installed by default
<holstein> pa is installed and running for now
<holstein> there is talk of pulling it out
<jo-erlend> is that because there isn't any user friendly tools to control JACK yet?
<holstein> ?
<holstein> its not really something that you want running like that
<holstein> KXstudio runs jack out of the box
<jo-erlend> I'm writing a little pamphlet about the infrastructure in Ubuntu, and one of the things I'm covering is PA vs JACK.
<holstein> jo-erlend: right, but they are not really comparable
<jo-erlend> I need to study JACK further though. I've only ever used either PA or JACK. I don't think I've ever used a system with both.
<holstein> that would be like saying gnome-terminal vs. KDE
<holstein> they are really totally different things
<jo-erlend> really? Explain that.
<holstein> you could say pulse vs. also
<holstein> alsa*
<holstein> JACK is not really something for the common daily user to play mp3's with
<holstein> or run at login with daily use apps
<jo-erlend> right, and that's the point.
<holstein> pulse *is* for that purpose
<holstein> pulse does all kinds of cool things
<jo-erlend> yes, I know. But can JACK run along side with PA?
<holstein> low latency is not wone of those things though
<holstein> jo-erlend: JACK takes over
<holstein> you can run pulse with JACK
<holstein> there are lots of ways to have JACK running and port pulse audio into it
<holstein> you can also just stop JACK, and use pulse
<holstein> start JACK, do pro audio
<holstein> stop JACK, play mp3's or youtube... flash
<jo-erlend> right.
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> the idea that JACK should become something for the normal desktop user is odd
<holstein> its unneccessary
<holstein> that user doesnt need the hassle, and wont benefit from the perks
<holstein> jo-erlend: depending on the target audience, i say dont mention JACK
<jo-erlend> right. So that's a good example of why sometimes, it's good to have concurrent, if not competitive, infrastructures for similar things.
<holstein> unless its a user who needs interoperablity, or low latency, they are probably never going to need it
<jo-erlend> I want to mention it in order to show why there are different solutions to these types of issues.
<jo-erlend> you might say that the goal of the pamphlet is to show users why they are not stupid for not having chosen Ubuntu until now. I want to show them that the reason why Ubuntu is suddenly becoming such a great OS is that we're converging on one infrastructure, but that it's been in the making for a long time. This is to close the gap between those who have been speaking about Linux for decades and those who don't believe them. But th
<jo-erlend> en I also need to explain why we still have these kinds of conflicts.
<holstein> JACK is a pro audio tool though
<jo-erlend> right.
<holstein> you can even go find jono bacon and ask him about why he doesnt use JACK and other pro audio tools
<jo-erlend> and the alternative would be to either have a less user friendly audio system for casual users, or to have a less powerful system for professional users.
<holstein> i think that would go a long way to answering the need for a pamphlet like you are proposing
<holstein> jo-erlend: thats not a true statement either though
<jo-erlend> well, I'm not only writing about audio. I'm writing about everything from the FSH and XDG BDS to the Desktopcouch.
<jo-erlend> holstein, how come?
<holstein> JACK is quite powerful in a totally different way
<holstein> and if you want to connect different apps together, JACK is quite user friendly
<holstein> i just dont even think JACK needs to be mentioned in comparison to pulse
<holstein> its more of an added tool
<holstein> a totally different thing
<holstein> it just happens to need your audio device, and suspends pulse
<jo-erlend> will it feel that way if you install a JACK application and you don't get any audio?
<holstein> IF you have 2 audio devices? pulse will run on one while JACK uses the other
<holstein> jo-erlend: thats the nature of it though
<jo-erlend> right. That's what I want to explain.
<holstein> and making a 'how to use JACK' page is a pain
<holstein> jo-erlend: you cant explain it though
<jo-erlend> that's not the goal.
<holstein> what kernel are they using?
<holstein> what audio device?
<holstein> firewire?
<jo-erlend> this is not a howto.
<jo-erlend> this is not a guide.
<holstein> sure... and i think its a great idea
<holstein> just think about adding it on like a tool
<holstein> such as the gimp or openshot
<holstein> JACK is more like that
<holstein> its not really a sound server replacement
<jo-erlend> I want to explain why GTK isn't necessarily better than Qt or vice versa, but that they suit different needs.
<holstein> sure, but i think this is even different than that
<jo-erlend> sure. But it is related to it.
<holstein> i think this is more like comparing python and qt
<holstein> you can compare those
<jo-erlend> right. That'll probably need to have a section as well. :)
<holstein> but you dont compare them like you would qt and gtk
<holstein> its not like you either use pulse or JACK
<jo-erlend> oh?
<holstein> JACK just suspends pulse because it needs to use the hardware
<jo-erlend> why do I need PA if I use JACK?
<holstein> i have a firewire device for example
<holstein> when i run JACK on it, pulse is still running on the internal card
<holstein> its not a replacement for the sound server
<jo-erlend> yes, but you don't need PA in order to use JACK.
<holstein> it gives you lowlatency access to the device allowing interconnectivity of JACK supported hardware and woftware
<holstein> software*
<holstein> its not a replacement for the sound server
<holstein> it just cant use the card while the sound server is using it
<holstein> jo-erlend: qjackctl or jack control is the GUI front ent
<holstein> end*
<jo-erlend> yes, but can you explain in one sentence why JACK and PA aren't competitors?
<holstein> jo-erlend: sure
<holstein> its not a replacement for the sound server
<holstein> JACK only suspends the sound server because it needs to use the same audio device
<jo-erlend> I'm not writing for geeks. "Sound server? This is my desktop, not the internet".
<holstein> like when you open the gimp on the screen
<holstein> and then you open a web browser
<holstein> those are not competing
<holstein> they just both use the same screen
<holstein> jo-erlend: right, and JACK is geeky
<holstein> if you are not writing for geeks, or audio pros, you need not mention JACK
<jo-erlend> "Right, some geeks have told me this before, that I don't need the internet to use GMail. I can run it as an app on my desktop".
<jo-erlend> no, I do need to mention it, because I want to attact audio pros as well. I just want people to understand why PA is the default and why there are alternatives.
<holstein> jo-erlend: sure... but im not sure you are willing to take this in
<jo-erlend> because... JACK is an alternative.
<holstein> its not a sound server
<holstein> not in that sense
<holstein> its *not* an alternative
<holstein> its a different tool
<jo-erlend> hehe, interesting perspective. I never intended to say that a hammer and a saw were equal competitors. I just want to explain why we have both, but in a comprehensible way.
<holstein> jo-erlend: right, and you cant
<jo-erlend> that sounds like a bet to me. :)
<holstein> because you are comparing cutting a board with a saw or a hammer
<holstein> JACK is not intended to be a sound server replacement
<holstein> jo-erlend: if you want
<holstein> go to #ardour
<holstein> catch las
<holstein> he co-wrote JACK and knows a lot about alsa and pulse
<holstein> i dont think thers anything i can say to convince you
<jo-erlend> what exactly is it you're trying to convince me of?
<holstein> jo-erlend: ?
<holstein> that JACK is not a replacement for pulse
<holstein> they just both use the audio hardware, so they cant co-exist easily
<jo-erlend> what I'm trying to describe, is why we have different types of infrastructures in Ubuntu and why not all of them are in use by default.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> becuase you dont need lowlatency or the interconnectivity of JACK
<holstein> you need the dekstop friendliness of pulse
<jo-erlend> right. That's why I came here. I wrote something similar to "While we always want to have a single infrastructure, it is not always useful because people have conflicting goals. Whereas a desktop user wants to have easy access to internal audio and USB speakers, an audio professional wants to route audio precisely between applications. This is why we have PulseAudio installed by default in Ubuntu  and why things like UbuntuStudio
<jo-erlend>  wants to use JACK by default". I couldn't say that because I didn't know if UbuntuStudio does.
<holstein> jo-erlend: right
<holstein> and we dont
<holstein> its just there to run as a tool
<holstein> but, KXstudio runs JACK like that
<holstein> at login
<holstein> with mixed results
<holstein> not all ubuntustudio users are doing audio either
<holstein> jo-erlend: understand?
<jo-erlend> yes. Ubuntu Studio is a bad example. :)
<holstein> ;)
<holstein> to be more precise, JACK is a bad example
<holstein> ask las
<holstein> it was just not intended to be used like that
<jo-erlend> no, I don't think it is, because there are lots of applications that require it.
<holstein> as a desktop sound system
<holstein> jo-erlend: nothing installed by default in ubuntu requires JACK
<holstein> nothing the normal user would ever encounter
<holstein> you can use audacity and do lots of pro-ish audio without useing JACK
<jo-erlend> for instance, my father is interested in MIDI. He asked me the other day if we have MIDI tools. I told him yes. He haven't started to explore them yet. When he does, I'm quite certain that I'll have to explain these things and it won't exactly be easy.
<holstein> alsa midi is not all that bad
<holstein> but, its got a learning curve like anthing else
<holstein> anything*
<jo-erlend> how many applications in the USC require JACK for MIDI?
<holstein> require?
<holstein> jack uses alsa midi, so technically none
<holstein> but, you need JACK to do the audio for some of them
<jo-erlend> let me put it another way... How many applications in USC will not give you audio out of the box?
<holstein> and you want JACK running for that purpose
<holstein> jo-erlend: USC = ubuntustudio?
<jo-erlend> ubuntu software center.
<holstein> oh... not sure
<jo-erlend> let me give you a very precise answer... Lots.
<holstein> less all the time
<holstein> nah
<holstein> its not lots
<jo-erlend> In Oneiric, I've explored 5-6 MIDI applications or so. None of them has produced any audio. I haven't installed JACK.
<holstein> they expect JACK like ardour
<jo-erlend> perhaps I've only been very unlucky.
<holstein> you you *can* use ardour with out JACK tough
<holstein> though*
<holstein> jo-erlend: they dont produce audio though
<holstein> that has tnnothing to do with JACK
<jo-erlend> hehe...
<holstein> those are sequencers
<holstein> MIDI doesnt make sound
<holstein> MID is just a message
<holstein> note on, note off
<holstein> that triggers a sound module
<jo-erlend> I think most Windows users will  be used to audio applications producing sound though.
<holstein> the module can be hardware or software
<holstein> jo-erlend: right, this is a change from coming from windows
<jo-erlend> but I should not explain it?
<holstein> typical 'all in one box' setups
<holstein> jo-erlend: explain what?
<holstein> it really depends on the target audience
<jo-erlend> well, as I said, I want to explain why Ubuntu is different from Windows. You said I should just ignore JACK and all that.
<holstein> i would
<jo-erlend> because we don't _have_ one infrastructure and we probably never will and there are good reasons for it, which I would like to explain in a comprehensible manner.
<holstein> its not something the normal desktop user is going to be aware of
<jo-erlend> because people who use OS X and Windows are not interested in music?
<holstein> jo-erlend: i mean, i think youa re quite an advanced user, and you are wondering why the MIDI sequencers dont make sound
<holstein> this is not a JACK issue
<holstein> nor a windows vs mac vs linux issue
<jo-erlend> no, I don't. It's because I haven't got JACK installed.
<jo-erlend> at least, that's what the applications themselves claim.
<holstein> jo-erlend: right, but that doesnt have anything to do with JACK
<holstein> they *dont* make sound
<holstein> tey are not supposed to
<holstein> they trigger sounds
<jo-erlend> hehe
<holstein> all im saying is, if you *dont* know what JACK is, theres no need to try and explain it
<jo-erlend> yes, because people who don't know what JACK is, shouldn't be using Ubuntu in the first place?
<holstein> nah... lost of folks use ubuntu without ever using JACK
<holstein> lots of folks do pro podcasts with linux *without* using JACK
<holstein> you dont *have* to use JACK at all
<holstein> but, at first glance its daunting, and odd
<holstein> and im afraid thats where you are with it
<holstein> at first glance
<holstein> which is fine
<jo-erlend> and that's why it should not be explained?
<holstein> jo-erlend: you dant explain it
<holstein> not in a pamphlet like that
<holstein> jo-erlend: what are you going to say about GCC in that pmaphoet?
<holstein> or python?
<holstein> its too specialized
<holstein> its not necessary to bother the new user with
<jo-erlend> then we should get ridd of all the applications that depend on JACK. Perhaps we should move those types of applications out of official Ubuntu repositories?
<holstein> the normal desktop user
<holstein> jo-erlend: ?
<holstein> we use them quite a bit
<jo-erlend> the current situation is that if you want a midi sequencer, the chance is that it'll load and run perfectly and you won't be able to get any sound from it.
<holstein> jo-erlend: right, but thats a feature, not a bug
<holstein> thats what a sequencer does
<jo-erlend> and that's why we should ignore those features?
<holstein> j	we dont
<holstein> theres some app like that
<holstein> its just not very good
<jo-erlend> but you are telling me not to tell people that most of the music software will not work.
<holstein> its like something youd see on windows
<holstein> all in one like that
<holstein> we have tools
<holstein> JACK
<holstein> sequencers
<jo-erlend> ok. I need to eat.
<holstein> sound modules
<holstein> more like what you would find in a pro studio
<holstein> jo-erlend: we struggle with documentation for UbuntuStudio
<holstein> most things are just too specialized
<holstein> like sequencers
<holstein> to suggest that a sequencer should make sound is to miss the point
<holstein> we have the freedome to use whatever sequencer with whatever sound modules we want
<jo-erlend> yes, there should be no explanation.
<jo-erlend> food.
<holstein> with JACK, that can be harware or software
<holstein> jo-erlend: if you want a sentence that explains JACK for the pamphlet, i would ask las
<holstein> or i could put something together
<holstein> or ScottL , ScottL = the ubuntustudio team lead
<holstein> jo-erlend: i know you are out for food... but
<holstein> the last think i wanted to do was be abrasive... however, i feel it is a misrepresentation to say JACK is something to be used like pulse
<holstein> its got a wicked learning curve
<gsl> HI
<gsl> there is a problem
<gsl> my config is: sw - ubuntustudio 11.04_i386, hw - Creative X-FI Platinum
<gsl> X-FI has a one input multifunctional port   Line-in/Digital-IO
<gsl> i configure it as Line-in
<gsl> connect the instrument into Line. I hear the sound but i cannot capture it.
<gsl> p.s.: I remove pulseaudio from system, because it slow in lmms. I use jackd for most my needs.
<gsl> Somebody can help me with capturing?
<gsl> Thanks in advance!
<Lord_Kakturion> hi all
<holstein> good day Lord_Kakturion :)
<Lord_Kakturion> #ubuntu-pl
<Lord_Kakturion> tfu
<Lord_Kakturion> forgot about /join :D
 * Lord_Kakturion just finished installing ubuntu studio
<Lord_Kakturion> it starts really fast :)
#ubuntustudio 2012-09-24
<smartboyhw> Hi sunson:)
<sunson> guys, openshot rocks. I found the multi-track concept very intuitive and amazing. I also like the fact that we can simply overlay any image or .svg "text" to achieve an endless variety of stuff I want.
<sunson> smartboyhw: hi :)
 * smartboyhw is happy since that the ubuntustudio-video didn't include the wrong apps
<cfhowlett> sunson: Openshot rocks
<sunson> btw, is there an intention to have ubuntustudio give out all apps linked against jack? I use jack all the time but find it difficult to stop it and get pulseaudio back just to play some youtube video.
<smartboyhw> ailo-w: You are best to answer sunson's question lol
<ttoine> on app to follow is lighworks. open source released this year for Windows, and release scheduled at the end of the year for LInux
<ttoine> It will kill cinerella
<ailo-w> sunson: We don't code the applications, so it is up to each software project to include jack support.
<ailo-w> sunson: However, qjackctl on Ubuntu Studio is set to use pulseaudio-module-jack by default
<ailo-w> Which means, you can connect pulseaudio to jack
<ailo-w> And in this way, all pulseaudio applications can connect to jack
<ailo-w> sunson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro/1204#The_Pulse_Audio_to_Jack_Bridge_-_using_both_at_once
<ailo-w> ttoine: That sounds awesome. Also, steam is releasing a version for Linux next month (probably not full support)
<ailo-w> Not really related, but it should make a huge difference for the Linux platform in the long run
<ttoine> sunson, ailo-w: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation#Pulse_Audio
<ttoine> the three way to work with or without pulse audio and jack
<contrapunctus> Hey folks...I downloaded the UbuntuStudio 12.04.1 DVD ISO through the official torrent...and LiveUSB boots me into BusyBox. Internet search inconclusive. Please help.
<sunson> ailo-w: ttoine: ah, didn't know that. thanks. I don't use ubuntu studio. For all practical purposes, I have an unrelated variant of ubuntu (edubuntu) and I see that jack will fail to start when flash is running.
<ailo-w> sunson: You'll need to make sure nothing is grabbing the card when you start jack
<ailo-w> If you have pulseaudio-module-jack installed, and you start jack with dbus support (default in qjackctl + you need jackd2), pulseaudio will make connections to jack
<ailo-w> You still need to set pulseaudio to use jack inputs and outputs respectively
<ailo-w> ...after starting jack
<ailo-w> contrapunctus: Sure it's unofficial? I don't know what LiveUSV is, but you should be fine creating a live usb stick with unetbootin
<ailo-w> LiveUSB*
<contrapunctus> ailo-w: That's just what I did. =S
<ailo-w> Ah, I read unofficial. Anyway, busybox?
<contrapunctus> Aye, BusyBox shell.
<contrapunctus> FWIW, this is a Toshiba notebook purchased around a year ago, Intel i5, 3 gigs of RAM.
<ttoine> sunson, I don't if all in the page I give you the link will work with Edubuntu. But if you follow that, most of the time it should work
<ailo-w> contrapunctus: And this is at first boot?
<contrapunctus> Aye.
<contrapunctus> Wait, what does that mean?
<ailo-w> contrapunctus: First time you boot into the live usb stick. Do you see a menu with choices for testing or installation?
<contrapunctus> Ah. Yeah, first boot. The unetbootin menu appears, and the only options are 'default' and 'back'.
<ailo-w> sunson: You'll probably not have realtime privilege
<ailo-w> contrapunctus: Sounds like something is wrong with the stick you've made.
<ailo-w> sunson: So, you'll want to check into that too
<ailo-w> contrapunctus: Normally, you should see some options for either trying the live image, or installing it
<ailo-w> contrapunctus: You could double check with another computer + another usb stick
<ailo-w> And maybe check about the unetbootin version, if anyone else has had problems with it
<contrapunctus> ailo-w: I fear so too...but I've made many sticks using that very unetbootin...although I admit it does randomly mess up sometimes. I also tried Linux Mint's startup disk tool, but it quit with 'failed to install bootloader' -.-
<contrapunctus> ailo-w: Sure, Ima try that and post back. Thanks! :D
<ailo-w> contrapunctus: The Ubuntu Studio live image may not be supported by all usb creators, but so far, I've never failed with unetbootin
<contrapunctus> ailo-w: I see.
<UberMusik> Hi, so, why does Ubuntu Studio make it almost impossible to resize a window by dragging in the corner? The hover-hotspot for turning the mouse cursor into the corner-drag icon is like 4 pixels wide .. it takes me forever to get it … even surgeons would have a hard time with it .. what's up with that? (12.04)
<ailo> UberMusik: That's because of the theme being used. Yes, a bit of work
<ailo> UberMusik: One way to do it is to use: Alt + right Click + drag
<ailo> For moving windows, I often use: Alt + Left click + drag
<ailo> Alt + F8 will let you resize only using the keyboard
<ailo> Using arrow keys
<ailo> There's also a "Resize" option in the window menu, if the window is not maximized
<ailo> Would be nice to have at least a big corner where to resize apps, like on Mac. Exists for some Gtk applications
<UberMusik1> ailo: thanks .. alt-right-click will do … would rather not have to use a hotkey, but now that i know what it is, i'll use it ..  i manage lots of terminal windows, so i need to move and resize often ...
<ailo> UberMusik1: You might want to try something like awesome for that. No window borders at all, but there are some great ways to control windows with key commands
<ailo> If you don't often use a mouse, it's pretty fast
<ailo> I think it has some way of auto-placing windows
<ailo> Perhaps you can do that with XFCE too, don't know
<ailo> Multiple desktop spaces is something I always use
<ailo> UberMusik1: gnome-terminal has a resize button in the lower right corner..
<ailo> Or, handle
<SUBSTANC3> len-dt I'm installing right now
<SUBSTANC3> ubuntu studio
<SUBSTANC3> ;D
<SUBSTANC3> IT WORKS!!
<SUBSTANC3> and it's not formatting my flash drive lol
<SUBSTANC3> restarting now...
#ubuntustudio 2012-09-25
<|Anthony|> anyone in here familiar enough with pulseaudio to help me properly setup a system-wide instance?
<Reptation> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu Studio 12.04 today. Most stuff (Jack, Hydrogen) is working well, but Pure Data doesn't seem to. I checked around and there seems to be an issue. Does compiling from source help? Is there any alternative?
<Reptation> Nevermind, forgot about this link I found earlier http://www.mail-archive.com/pd-list@iem.at/msg51542.html
<contrapunctus> Hey folks, I finally got Ubuntu Studio to install, seems like there was some problem with unetbootin, I installed a newer version of it and done :D
<contrapunctus> However...I'm missing certain programs (Seq24, for one)...could someone please tell me if it'd be safe to add Universe or Multiverse repos, or would that break Ubuntu Studio? O_o
<ailo-adrift> contrapunctus: You can safely add any of the official Ubuntu repos
<ailo-adrift> Ubuntu Studio is Ubuntu, only with a different configuration.
<contrapunctus> ^_^
<contrapunctus> ailo-adrift = ailo-w?
<ailo-adrift> Yea
<ailo-adrift> I'm not at home at the moment
<contrapunctus> Well, thanks again, ailo :D
<contrapunctus> Hey folks...for some reason my M-Audio Fast Track Pro interface isn't working with JACK. =\ Could someone please help? o.o
<contrapunctus> Hey folks...for some reason my M-Audio Fast Track Pro interface isn't working with JACK. Could someone please help...?
<smartboyhw> ailo-adrift, er why do you use that nick? Also help our friend contrapunctus :)
<drupin> hey smartboyhw how ya
<smartboyhw> Hi drupin
<drupin> any tricks
<smartboyhw> No why?
<drupin> i am reading many docs
<drupin> for building apps
<smartboyhw> drupin, no tips for that, ask len-dt:P
 * smartboyhw does testing more:P
<drupin> okies
<ailo-adrift> drupin: Read README, INSTALL or any that sort of file, in the source folder. Make sure to uninstall the program you are about to build (if you have it uninstalled)
<ailo-adrift> On Debian based system there's an easy way to get the build dependencies for any application that exists in the repo (given it has source)
<ailo-adrift> sudo apt-get build-dep <yourapp>
<ailo-adrift> (if you have it installed)*
<contrapunctus> Folks...can someone help me with getting my M Audio Fast Track Pro to work on Ubuntu Studio?
<contrapunctus> 'Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory
<contrapunctus> Cannot connect to server socket
<contrapunctus> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<contrapunctus> 19:57:19.113 Could not start JACK. Sorry.
<contrapunctus> 19:57:19.135 JACK was stopped with exit status=255.'
<smartboyhw> contrapunctus, paste the log to paste.ubuntu.com please
<contrapunctus> Oops. Sorry.
<contrapunctus> Log - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1226733/
<scriptwarlock> hello ping all
<smartboyhw> Hi scriptwarlock
<contrapunctus> Hi scriptwarlock O_o
<smartboyhw> ailo_: Please help contrapunctus :P
<contrapunctus> Olololo.
<scriptwarlock> any ideas how to change the sampling rate of jack to 41khz
<scriptwarlock> by the way im using ubuntu studio 12.10 beta1
<contrapunctus> Doesn't QJackCtl -> Setup -> Samplerate work?
<scriptwarlock> contrapunctus, no luck
<contrapunctus> Odd. jackd -r41000 ?
<scriptwarlock> contrapunctus, no changes at all it starts at excatly 48000 cant change
<contrapunctus> Ouch. No idea then...but I'm hardly the jack expert.
<scriptwarlock> any jack masters?
<holstein> scriptwarlock: there are folks with that hardwrae in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> i heard it "just worked"
<holstein> i would do a few typical troubleshooting steps
<scriptwarlock> holstein, i good at this sample but my problem is some of my projects are 41000 but anyway i'll check that room thanks
<holstein> scriptwarlock: are you forcing 16bit?
<scriptwarlock> holstein, actually my recorded project from presonus was all 41000 and i'm using the ustudio 12.10 beta1 though
<holstein> scriptwarlock: 44.1 i assume?
<scriptwarlock> holstein, ah yes
<holstein> i would just convert to what you need
<holstein> 44.1 is a good goal since that CD quality
<holstein> i wouldnt have any issues recording at 16/44.1
<scriptwarlock> holstein, you mean from 41000 to 48000?
<holstein> though, most studios do 24/96 or higher
<holstein> scriptwarlock: from whatever you got to whatever you need
<holstein> scriptwarlock: i think the issue is the device
<holstein> you can try the internal sound card though
<scriptwarlock> holstein, really? no problem at all? i mean i can happily use the 48000 as long as it has no effects to the material
<scriptwarlock> no side effects*
<holstein> scriptwarlock: it will "effect" it by changing it from one to the other
<holstein> scriptwarlock: can you hear the difference?
<holstein> i doubt i can.. and anyone who says they can, i would argue with
<scriptwarlock> holstein, well i was just hesitant because last week i tried to play the 41khz from 48000 and it sounded like a slow motion
<holstein> scriptwarlock: you wont be able to "play" it.. you'll need to convert them.. upscale.. dither.. whatever you want to call it
<scriptwarlock> holstein, so upsmapling the files from 41khz 24bit to 48khz
<holstein> scriptwarlock: sure.. its not that much different.. and you can use the original professional audio tool to make sure it sounds right
<holstein> you could also just use the internal sound card, since it seems you are just mixing
<scriptwarlock> holstein, i'll try this to ardour
<holstein> scriptwarlock: dont trust me, or anyone else for that matter.. im just saying, i wouldnt care to just change the samples to something the sound card can use
<holstein> if it works for you, you'll know.. and you can get work done.. and do 48000 from now on
<scriptwarlock> holstein, yeah i know up or downsampling obviously has an effect
<holstein> scriptwarlock: well, it'll have *some* effect.. but i just argue not enough to worry about
<holstein> no effect that is humanly audible
#ubuntustudio 2012-09-26
<Resurrection> Ah crap I really hope that nickserv stuff isnt public
<Unit193> You didn't paste anything into this channel.
<rickbol> what's the best broadcom 4311 wifi support? bcmwl-kernel source doesn't work, and linux-firware-nonfree drops connection under moderate stress. Any stable option?
<Unit193> b43-fwcutter?
<rickbol> I've used it in the past. Not sure what I need to do to cleanup current modules and then install it.
<rickbol> for 12.04
<rickbol> hmm, the bcmwl-kernel-source doesn't even enable wireless networking in the notification area. linux-firmware-nonfree did. what is it with broadcom? PITA #1
<phunyguy> I asked in #ubuntu and got sent here.  I like the ability of Rhythmbox to transcode music on the fly to what the device supports, but is there a way to change what quality of the format specified, for example, V0 MP3, or level 10 ogg instead of just being able to pick mp3/aac/ogg?
<iker> va un poco lento el ubuntustudio no?
<joebar> Hi people , I installed ubuntu studio a couple of days ago and it works fine , but recently i installed FL Studio , withe the ASIO 4 all driver. My problem is , when I launch fl studio (via wine) , I can only hear the sound of fl studio , I mean , if I launch FL and a video on my browser , I don't hear the video , is there anyway to fix it ?
<FloatingGoat> i really want the hohner essentials EL-SD Plus dreadnaught acoustic guitar
#ubuntustudio 2012-09-27
<holstein> darn... i missed talking FloatingGoat out of that honer
<Unit193> Never heard of, only players in the family are sis and mom (2 out of 5 ;) )
<len-dt> holstein, the one Hohner guitar I have (The Jack) , Has fret placement problems.. the intonation moves all the way up the fretboard... back and forth. It is fine at fret 12 and open, but G is way sharp for example.
<len-dt> A is better... you get the idea.
<holstein> yeah, honer is not great quality for strings...
<holstein> i think there is better value out there
<holstein> len-dt: how's it sound otherwise? decent?
<drupin> my usb install was freez when running local server and google chrome....  system info here http://jsbin.com/isiguk/1/
<holstein> drupin: at a glance, i would start looking into the via chip support.. maybe forcing vesa
<holstein> drupin: i would take the USB stick to another machine to test that the install is working fine
<hypnocat> when i do an "apt-get update", i see a bunch of messages like:
<hypnocat> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/multiverse i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<hypnocat> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<hypnocat> but when i re-run "apt-get update", i get the same warnings
<hypnocat> any suggestions on how i could fix this?
<holstein> hypnocat: first thing i would check is PPA's that have been added
<holstein> 2nd thing i would do is check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/183007/duplicate-sources-list-entries
<holstein> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/precise-partner.* is suggested, and seems apppropriate
<hypnocat> how do i check what PPA's have been added?  and what are PPA's?
<holstein> hypnocat: if you didnt add any, then there likely arent any
<holstein> !ppa | hypnocat
<ubottu> hypnocat: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hypnocat> thanks
<holstein> usually breakages occure due to adding those
<hypnocat> i didn't add anything
<holstein> hypnocat: that link i gave should explain how to deal with your issue
<hypnocat> i get the above errors when running "apt-get update" from the ubuntu studio livecd as soon as it's booted
<hypnocat> without making any changes tothe system
<hypnocat> thanks
<holstein> hypnocat: i wouldnt run apt-get update
<holstein> not on the live CD
<hypnocat> oh?
<holstein> i would do minimal package management from the live CD.. though that link should explain how to deal with what you are experiencing
<hypnocat> alright, thank you
<holstein> im not saying you shouldnt install things in the live environment.. but you will have issues
<holstein> i mean, what if you update the package list? and you need to install a bunch of libs?
<holstein> or update the kernel?
<holstein> at some point you might hit something that requires a reboot
<holstein> the live environment is just that.. and should really be used mostly "as-is" or as testing
<holstein> if you want a live USB stick, i say, just go ahead and install.. do a normal installation to the stic putting grub on it
<holstein> you can also do your own live CD
<hypnocat> well, i just wanted to get the latest versions of the various apps that are available
<holstein> hypnocat: sure, but every time?
<hypnocat> every time i use the livcd, sure
<holstein> hypnocat: i wouldnt bother just for the live CD.. not everytime its booted up
<hypnocat> i don't do it often, mind you
<holstein> that could be a big upload each time
<hypnocat> but sometimes i need to use the livcd, and then it'd be nice to have the newest apps
<hypnocat> it's not that big a download
<holstein> best case scenario, you spend 20 to 30 minutes getting new apps that dont require a reboot
<holstein> hypnocat: it'll get bigger as the packages get older
<hypnocat> true.. but then there'll be a new version of ubuntu studio
<holstein> hypnocat: you can always try the dailies
<holstein> hypnocat: i will use the LTS
<hypnocat> what's LTS?
<holstein> though i will test the 12.10 and others
<holstein> hypnocat: long term support
<hypnocat> ah
<hypnocat> i'm using 12.04.1 now
<holstein> im still using ubuntustudio 10.04 on my studio rig
<holstein> thought i test the other versions as time permits
<holstein> just as you want the latest packages, i just want things to work
<hypnocat> i haer you
<hypnocat> hear
<holstein> i will move to 12.04 though
<hypnocat> i'd like the newest stuff.. but when it doesn't work, i'll settle for older stuff that does
<holstein> still, just make your own live CD>. or just install to USB... i wouldnt expect big system upgrades to work well on the live CD
<holstein> i mean, maybe you want to try a different jack version.. or a particular app upgrade.. still, there wont be big changes in the 12.04 version
<holstein> those updates are mostly frozen to just security upgrades or whatever
<holstein> running apt-get update and apt-get upgrade on a live 12.04 cd wont get you the latest and greatest.. it'll just get you the updates to the current versions
<holstein> fixes mostly
<holstein> i would just download a daily every now and then
<hypnocat> hmm
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/dvd/current/
<holstein> that will be the most current versions mostly
<holstein> even some of those will be older than the most newest available
<holstein> ardour is a great example
<holstein> we are shipping an older version that just has fixes... and the ardour team is working on 3.x
<holstein> you wont see 3.x in ubuntustudio for a while... til its stable
<holstein> you can apt-get update all day in any live ubuntu cd and never get anything ardour has produced recently
<hypnocat> i see
<hypnocat> hmm.. i think i may have run in to a small problem while trying to install libjack-dev..
<hypnocat> http://pastie.org/4831072
<hypnocat> whoops
<hypnocat> my fault
<hypnocat> i didn't realize that ubuntu-studio was using libjack-jackd2
<hypnocat> and that i therefore needed to install libjack-jackd2-dev, not libjack-dev
<hypnocat> installing libjack-jackd2-dev worked
<joebar> Hi people , i've got a question , is it possible to use two audio driver at the same time ?
<ailo> joebar: By audio driver, do you actually mean sound system?
<ailo> joebar: You can use PA, jack and alsa all at the same time
<ailo> Depending on how you do it
<ailo> You can always use them with different cards, at the same time
<ailo> PA can be connected to jack
<ailo> When PA is connected to jack, PA is not using any audio card, so you can have both PA and jack running on one card
<joebar> no I mean , when I use wine with the ASIO driver , I can't hear any other sound from anywhere , I mean , if I use my audio production program , I can't hear sounds from video or media player
<joebar> so I'm asking if it is possible to run two drivers at the same time and if not , is there a driver that I could use for both aplications
<joebar> nvm i figured it out
<joebar> tnx anyway
<len-dt> hypnocat, holstein, the message about two sets of PPAs is normal when running a live ISO. This is because the DVD/ISO has a second set or copy of some of the things. This normally goes away after the install and reboot to disk. Otherwise it seems not to affect anything.
<len-dt> holstein, The hohner "Jack" seems to be a cheaply made instrument. It is neck though and headless.
<len-dt> I replaced the bridge pickup right off because one of the cheap plastic mount tabs was broken... I put an S/D in. The two neck PUs are ok sounding though. The bridge is a cheap knockoff of the steinberger that I could never get to stay in tune, so I have made it as solid as I can... no more whammy.
<len-dt> basically, if I had money, I would replace it.... if I was playing it for gigs, I would replace it even if I couldn't afford it. It is ok for playing around with and for gigging... with lots of patience to make sure it stays at one temperature as that affects tuning too.
#ubuntustudio 2012-09-28
<studio-user785> hey
<studio-user785> its me
<studio-user785> studio_user785
<studio-user785> is unity too much of a hog? thats why you dont use it?
<studio-user785> ill see if there is a huge difference
<holstein> studio-user797: we just went with XFCE for the work flow mainly
<holstein> if you like unity, use it :)
<holstein> all of the studio stuff will work fine in any DE
<JStoe> hi im using ubuntu studio
<smartboyhw> Hi JStoe
<JStoe> hi its me floatinggoat if you remebmer me
<smartboyhw> JStoe, No:P
<JStoe> oh i remember you
<smartboyhw> JStoe, oh alright:P
<JStoe> im using kupfer to suite the lack of unity but otherwise its pretty good as my main OS
<holstein> i like kupfer
<smartboyhw> Ah the use-unity-to-replace-xfce right?
<JStoe> no im using xfce
<JStoe> I always end up liking xfce even though im a fan of unity
<holstein> i was reading about another one... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/synapse-gnome-do-launcher-app-review-ubuntu
<holstein> yeah, unity is fine ... the launcher is slow, but it works great
<holstein> i dont think i'll ever use it full time though
<JStoe> holstein, i like kupfer too, i really like how it can even open web pages.
<holstein> i like openbox with some add-ons like kupfer
 * smartboyhw likes xfce more then unity
<smartboyhw> Especially after they added shopping lens to it:P
<holstein> shopping lens is new
<holstein> could work fine.. we'll see
 * smartboyhw uses all updated version of 12.10:P
<holstein> nice.. i think i will soon on my machine with the nvidia ion
<smartboyhw> holstein, :)
<holstein> otherwise, i still using 10.04 on my studio rig
<smartboyhw> holstein, wow still using 10.04? Just upgrade to Studio 12.04 LTS can't you:P
<holstein> smartboyhw: not withtou extensive hardware/software testing
<holstein> smartboyhw: i make money with that rig
<smartboyhw> holstein, OK:P
<holstein> right now, it works fine.. though i will upgrade when i get time to make the switch
<smartboyhw> holstein, good
<holstein> maybe i just wait for 14.04 ;)
<smartboyhw> holstein, wow:P
<holstein> i'll still test all then inbetween versions anyway
<smartboyhw> :)
<JStoe> I like how xfce lets me run jack in realtime with no noticable lag/flickering
<smartboyhw> JStoe, :)
<holstein> JStoe: you dont find that the case with unity?
<holstein> it really shouldnt matter all that much what DE you use...
<JStoe> holstein, yeah idk if it was unity or my kernel
<JStoe> cause i was using regular ubuntu of course
<smartboyhw> Should be kernel:P
<JStoe> with tha regular kernel
<smartboyhw> JStoe, normal Ubuntu uses -generic kernel, we use -lowlatenchy kernel
<JStoe> but id expect running jack like that would be tough ont eh cpu
<JStoe> and unity isnt exactly light
<JStoe> smartboyhw, I use that now
<holstein> i would test with unity and xfce installed on the same hardware.. the same installation
<smartboyhw> JStoe, so it matters about the kernel...
 * smartboyhw has unity, kde and xfce installed
<holstein> i would boot the *same* kernel.. and only change the DE and test
<holstein> the results should be quite similar
<JStoe> alright
<JStoe> hmm idk if i would switch back then
<JStoe> I do like how unity saves on screen real estate
<holstein> JStoe: should?
<holstein> JStoe: you can have both installe at the same time
<JStoe> I know
<holstein> JStoe: you *should* use what you like
<JStoe> then again im on a 12GB partition becaues im lazy
<holstein> we chose XFCE for a reason.. but uniyt should work fine
<JStoe> what reason is that
<holstein> JStoe: mostly work flow
<JStoe> it has better work flow?
<holstein> we feel its the most like gnome2 was
<JStoe> does it have better tiling or something?
<holstein> "better" is a matter of opiion
<holstein> opinion*
<JStoe> how do i tile
<holstein> we also really like the xubuntu team
<holstein> JStoe: i would use a tiling manager.. something like awesome
<JStoe> oh xfce doesnt tile?
<holstein> JStoe: all this stuff is open.. it'll all do whatever you have the patience to make it do
<holstein> JStoe: i usually go to specific tools for the job
<holstein> awesome is a tiling manager.. xfce is not
<holstein> does that mean you cant make XFCE tile?.. i know you can.. but how easy? and at what cost?
<Madz> hi can helo to set up connection for internet, i have connected to wi-fi but i can't access to internet?
<holstein> and why when there are tiling managers... plus, thats not what xfce is "expecting" you to do with it
<holstein> Madz: you can ping the gateway?
<Madz> no
<smartboyhw> Madz: Maybe your router lost connection, I sometimes had that problem too
<holstein> http://notanothersheep.com/XFCE4WindowTiling
<holstein> Madz: if you cant ping the gateway, then you are *not* connected
<holstein> Madz: i would reconnect.. sometimes, as they say on "the IT crowd".. you can trun it all off and back on again
<holstein> turn*
<holstein> http://notanothersheep.com/XFCE4WindowTiling was for you JStoe
 * smartboyhw does what holstein says if he lose connection
<holstein> Madz: i would see that *any* computer can connect and ping the gateway, and then something like google.com
<holstein> Madz: i would check the config of the router
<Madz> oh ok i'll try,, thanks
<holstein> Madz: also, not that im kicking you out of here.. but if its slow here, try #ubntu and/or #xubuntu
<Madz> do you have link to slove my problem?
<holstein> Madz: im not sure either of us know what your problem is right now
<smartboyhw> Madz: What link? Website or channel?
<holstein> i have suggestions for trying to discover your issue
<holstein> trying pinging the gateway and google.com from another wireless device on the network
<holstein> trying pinging the gateway and google.com from the device with the "issue"
<Madz> ok,,
<holstein> Madz: i would try getting close to the router.. sometimes i have seen a broadcom chip show connected, but not be actually "connected"
<holstein> if i had other routers around (which i do) i would turn one on without encryption and connect to the open wifi point and ping the gateway
<Madz> ok,, i try now,, because now i use windows, i change to ubuntu,, see ya...
<smartboyhw> Bye Madz
<drupin> hi there smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> Hi drupin
<drupin> how ya holstein
<drupin> this hydrogen is a kool tool
<holstein> drupin: its a great tool... check out Stuzz in #opensourcemusicians ...hes the H2 master :)
<briamini_> Where is a log of all crashes kept at?
<briamini_> I have a program that from face value looks to crash randomly, but I'm sure their has to be a reason.
<ubuntu-studio> hello, I'm testing ubuntu-studio with m-audio fast track pro , i have problems always to obtain microphone input. any help on how to solve this problem?? I know it is possible to have this card work "out of box", because i made it works some times ago,  anyway it's not so yet.
<ubuntu-studio> ubuntu-studio quantal beta 2... to be pricise.
<ubuntu-studio> I have tested this card on many linux-distro, but it doesn't work out of box. i'd like to have a link to information on how to make this card work for the moment. The problem is the input of microphone
#ubuntustudio 2012-09-29
<drupin> hey smartboyhw hows ya doing
<smartboyhw> Hi drupin
<drupin> are you into music also?
<smartboyhw> drupin, No:P
 * smartboyhw first learnt about Ubuntu Studio because of video:P
<drupin> means?
<drupin> which video
<smartboyhw> drupin, video editing duh:P
<drupin> ohh
<drupin> kool
<drupin> i like to create some music
<smartboyhw> drupin, that's normally why people use Ubuntu Studio:p
<drupin> there are some gurus @ #opensourcemusicians told me holstein
<smartboyhw> You mean holstein told you? Yes great guys like falktx and others;P
<drupin> yes... but looking forward to.... start dont know where
<drupin> kool
#ubuntustudio 2012-09-30
<studio-user032> Well, just finishing my UbuntuStudio installation on my notebook and wanted to say THANKS to everybody for the AWESOME work done :D
<studio-user032> Time to reboot ;)
<studio-user943> hi
<andrecdnobre> hey peeps
<andrecdnobre> can anyone help me with something about ubuntu studio
<andrecdnobre> i need to know how to do a schedule play for a school radio on ubuntu studi
<drupin> what kind of play?
<andrecdnobre> im on the school radio, and every recess i need to play music
<andrecdnobre> but in way that i dont have to run from my class to the radio room to press play
<andrecdnobre> music play*
<andrecdnobre> i need to schedule by hour if you know what i mean
<len-dt> andrecdnobre, So you have an hour long wav/mp3/ogg you want to play at a particular time? Or something else?
<andrecdnobre> is more like a playlist
<andrecdnobre> i head that winamp does that, tough it doesnt work on ubuntu
<len-dt> Ok. are you used to dealing with command line stuff?
<andrecdnobre> nope not used
<len-dt> Cron can start a file of things to do
<andrecdnobre> :(
<len-dt> Ok. The other way I can think it to use Orage... this is the calendar that pops up when you click on the time in the top bar
<len-dt> If you select a day that you want the play list to play... Click on it.
<andrecdnobre> I need for example, start music playing at 10am and stop 20min after
<len-dt> You will get an event dialog
<andrecdnobre> then start music at 11.50AM and stop 15min later
<len-dt> You can create a new appointment and for the alarm use a procedure
<andrecdnobre> humm so there is no real program to do that ?
<len-dt> You should for the procedure be able to give a command like audacious with the name of you playlist.
<len-dt> I am not aware of a program to do that, but then I really haven't looked at all.
<len-dt> you would probably need a second procedure at the end of play time that says killall audacious :)
<andrecdnobre> i know winamp does that, but winamp doesnt work on linux
<len-dt> There are a lot of audio file players around. xmmp was supposed to be the closest to winamp... back when, but I am not sure if it has kept up with winamp.
<len-dt> Honestly though, I have not looked for that particular functionality
#ubuntustudio 2013-09-23
<wilee-nilee> holstein, are you on?
<fotoport-1> на русском можно задавать вопросы?
<smartboyhw> !ru | fotoport-1
<ubottu> fotoport-1: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<fotoport-1> hello
<cfhowlett> fotoport-1, greetings
<fotoport-1> мне нужна помощь
<cfhowlett> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<fotoport-1> I have two printers do not print together
<cfhowlett> !details|fotoport-1,
<ubottu> fotoport-1,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fotoport-1> on all versions starting with 11, two and a printer attached to one computer do not print. Printing stops when you send a job to the second printer. Printers epson T50
<cfhowlett> fotoport-1, versions?  11.10 and 11.04 are BOTH end-of-life ...
<cfhowlett> fotoport-1, lsb_release -a    in a terminal ... what ubuntu are you running?
<fotoport-1> I put ubuntu 11.04 11.10  12.04 Ubuntu Saucy Salamander 13.10
<cfhowlett> fotoport-1, 13.10 saucy is still in beta ... 12.04 should work.  did you add the printer to the system settings?
<fotoport-1>  yesterday tried to run on 12.04  /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf     blacklist usblp
<fotoport-1> did not work and divided into groups
<cfhowlett> fotoport-1, bring this question to #ubuntu ... more people available to help
<fotoport-1>  there is generally no one answers
<mlpug> hello, I guess that when I play my midi file with fluidsynth it pans everything by default into middle. What is the simplest way to pan instruments individually?
<mlpug> In DAWs this is straightforward to do but I have my own scripted system so I would like to just instruct fluidsynth (or other softsynth) to do the panning based on some extra instructions I give to it (e.g. channel 1: left, channel 2:right, channel 3:mid
<cfhowlett> mlpug, ask in #opensourcemusicians if no one here knows
<mlpug> cfhowlett, yes. that could be the place to go if needed. This is all opensource stuff I am dealing with
<murciel> hello kids
<murciel> you are a big pussy
<murciel> fuck
<murciel> fuck your mum
<xequence> murciel, Wrong channel?
<murciel> ssht
<cejotes> murciel
<cejotes> maricon
<murciel> yaiza
<cejotes> Donde vas chabal?
<murciel> sorry
<Dr7> hello
<cejotes> hello
<murciel> murciel tu madre
<murciel> la chupa bien
<murciel> mafunes*
<murciel> gay
<murciel> yaiza orco
<Dr7> jai
<Dr7> uuu
<murciel> trol de las cavernas
<Dr7> jjaajjjjaajjaajjaajajaj
<cejotes> Orco tu ex la claudia
<cejotes> jajaja :')
<cejotes> con los dientes tuertos
<murciel> aun asi le da 999999999999999 vueltas a tu mascota la yaiza
<cejotes> jajajajajajajajajaja enfin
<Dr7> flipaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<cejotes> no te lo creesni tu
<murciel> el amor es ciego
<cejotes> y tu virgen
<cejotes> con casi 18 años
<cejotes> jaja
<murciel> negativo
<cejotes> susu
<murciel> perdona zoofilico que follarse a la yaiza es como tirarse a un orco
<murciel> he ganado ijos de puta
<Dr7> winner is murciel
<Dr7> me piroo pringos
<murciel> dr7 fuck wirh me?
<Dr7> pringaos*
<Dr7> yes
<Dr7> 69
<len-test> aside from the two patches we tried to get in today things look great. (the cross platform stuff excepted -  sound icon in tray doesn't work etc.)
<len-test> Well, off to try some upgrades...
#ubuntustudio 2013-09-24
<XRS1> Nice job on the lightdm login and the artwork guys!
<OvenWerks> I think the lightdm stuff is the xubuntu guys actually.
<holstein> wilee-nilee: yo
<wilee-nilee> holstein, I was watching a clarinet player last night playing middle eastern music, pretty unusual not western scales, was rather unusual
<holstein> wilee-nilee: interesting.. bending the notes to fit? or just kinda going for it?
<wilee-nilee> I don't remember the link now is all
<wilee-nilee> holstein, definitely bent, I'm a reed player, lol he was perfectly in tune.
<wilee-nilee> clarinet is a difficult instrument itself, different fingerings for every octave.
<holstein> yeah, not like the sax
<holstein> or flute..
<holstein> but, im sure if you are used to it, a sax or a flute seems oddd
<wilee-nilee> no doubt, I saw it and just thought of you as a person trying to be in tune, hehe, which you do quite well. Probably so on a flute or sax, flute you could play a open holed and get by, I have seen middle eastern sax players as well, I'm always impressed with that, it has to be a strech to learn.
<caodepalha> hi everyone. i kind of messed up with the ubuntustudio main menu. is there any way to get it to organize all the programs in the proper folders?
<XRS1> launcher menu ->. settings ->main menu is the usual tool for organizing the launcher menu
<studio-user092> hi, i'm installing ubuntu studio 13.04 on a new hp pavilion 17. i'm getting an error 'grub-efi failed to install in /target' what should i do to fix this?
<studio-user092> thx in advance :)
<cfhowlett> as in #ubuntu ... I'd guess UEFI issues, but as I've never (yet) had to suffer one of those ...
<cfhowlett> *ask* in #ubuntu
<studio-user092> okay, thx :)
<XRS1> yeah its got a eufi
<luiggisv> hola
<luiggisv> necesito ayuda con el controlador de mi receptor wi-fi broadcom para ubuntustudio 13.04
#ubuntustudio 2013-09-25
<alkalin> hola
<alkalin> hello
<alkalin> anybody use line6 ux2 ??
<smartboyhw> alkalin, what?
<jurgiles> Hello friends. Do you know if MusicTime can be installed in UbuntuStudio?
<smartboyhw> jurgiles, link please?
<jurgiles> It is a Windows program: http://www.gvox.com/musictime_deluxe
<smartboyhw> jurgiles, yes, but you need to install Wine.
<jurgiles> Ok, thanks. I see.
<jurgiles> Do you know any alternative for Linux?
<jurgiles> thanks friend goood bye !
<gfallbackjcbv> im tryig to save the music i make but its either missing effects for in some weird name file
<gfallbackjcbv> qutractor zen
<gfallbackjcbv> qtract and seq24 i mean
<gfallbackjcbv> im having problems with saving thn how  to convert o wav n mp3
<gfallbackjcbv> i trying to configure seq 24 to ardour
#ubuntustudio 2013-09-26
<hflss> Hi, does anyone know if the Roland usb audio card tri-capture (UA-33) is supported in ubuntustudio default kernel?
<MaynardWaters> when using rsync, how do you force it to copy files with a leading
<MaynardWaters> "."
<holstein> MaynardWaters: i have always used grsync and gotten it to do whatever..
 * Unit193 uses rsync.
<holstein> Unit193: any issues with .hidden files?
<Unit193> Nope.
<MacGyver_> Hello all... First time here, testing the webchat...
<MacGyver_> I'm flirting with Ubuntu Studio for quite a while... I had installed at least 3 versions of it, but never really used... I'm interested in the DAW part of it... Anyone here uses it?
<freddy> xavi
<jjimenez_> df24f3rf
<freddy> ei
<freddy> men
<jjimenez_> hello
<freddy> hello ustedes comen picha
<jjimenez_> viva windows!
<Viminal> alguien de clase aki? XD
<facundowint> es verdad que mac osx esta basado en bsd pero hay que reconocer que es muchísimo mejor un mac que un linux, reconocerlo!
<getuliowint> hello
<facundowint> ola k ase getulio?
<getuliowint> windows is the best?
<facundowint> YES, i will meet bill gates <3
<getuliowint> goodbye
<getuliowint> viva windows!
<facundowint> que poco habladores sois :(
<facundowint> reconocer que mac os X es el mejor!
<lidia_> Do you know is kernel in UbuntuStudio is different from Ubuntu Desktop? I mean...configured for low-latency and so.
<lidia_> Thanks
<capitan_salami> ....
<capitan_salami> hello madafacker
<ubuntusucks> hi
<holstein> ubuntusucks: o/
<ubuntusucks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5guwg5we6Y
<ubuntusucks> :))
<ubuntusucks> just joking
<ubuntusucks> i want to prove that ubuntu users and devs are the niciest people on this planet ;)
<holstein> ubuntusucks: please dont spam the channel.. its a loose channel, as the topic implies.. but, the guidelines apply
<ubuntusucks> hey holstein, i dont understand the rules: can you define "Sending many messages in a short amount of time is called "flooding""...i mean how many seconds or minutes are called short period of time?need to know that to followe your plea
<holstein> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> ubuntusucks: usually, its just being resonable.. think about a channel in which you would like to get support, and what would become an issue.. if one person were "flooding" a message or messages over and over.. and you couldnt get support
<ubuntusucks> i totally agree while undretsanding your plea - having said that i dont see that i interrupted or disturbed anything - ubuntu is so amazing that no one is needing any help or support here today, isn't it ?
<holstein> ubuntusucks: its not *my* plea, or my "rule", or idea.. its a way to keep the official support channels more open and available and accessible for those who seek support
<holstein> ubuntusucks: this is the #ubuntustudio support channel, which is just one variant of ubuntu, and will have a smaller user base than the main #ubuntu os and support channel
<ubuntusucks> yeah, now that you mentioning it i can see that this wasnt your plea nor your rule - i better have a look at #ubuntu c ya there ;)
<holstein> ubuntusucks: enjoy!
<ubuntusucks> thank you so much ! enjoy your self, too ;)
<sirriffsalot> Ubuntusucks? Wtf haha
#ubuntustudio 2013-09-28
<JoeGibken> Any help?
<XRS1> whats the issue?
<JoeGibken> XRS1: JoeGibken> Hi! I've been trying to install Ubuntu Studio into the laptop of my fiance, but I'm wondering why it does not detect Wifi nor LAN cable. My fiance's laptop is Lenovo G480 - http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/essential/g-series/g480/index.html#techspecs
<JoeGibken> Basically, I'm trying to install UbuntuStudio
<JoeGibken> But after I gparted the partitions
<JoeGibken> There is no internet
<JoeGibken> I tried attaching cable internet
<JoeGibken> But it does not detect
<JoeGibken> Not this computer I'm responding but my fiance's LENOVO G480
<JoeGibken> I checked it's a Broadcom problem
<JoeGibken> But I have no idea why that I use LAN internet, it still does not get any internet
<JoeGibken> So I can't really install it fully without recent updates
<JoeGibken> I'm just assuming Ubuntu Studio has a different kernel?
<XRS1> yes it uses a low latency kernel but that it's self shouldnt be affecting compatability
<XRS1> lspci will show you what chipset the lan is using
<XRS1> you can also ask in #xubuntu
<johey> If my kernel hangs at boot when using lowlatency, how can I start tracking the problem down? Using Ubuntu 13.04 with official lowlatency kernel package.
<johey> If started without quiet and splash kernel parameters, it just says "Loading Linux 3.8.0-31-lowlatency ..." then hangs at the purple screen.
<johey> You can see a cursor or underscore at the line below, but it won't react on any keypress.
<johey> Using a ThinkPad X1 Carbon, amd64 kernel.
<juan_> hi! :)
<juan_> could somebody help me?
<juan_> I have connected: Bus 003 Device 007: ID 0d8c:000e C-Media Electronics, Inc. Audio Adapter (Planet UP-100, Genius G-Talk)
<juan_> if I type dmesg is properly connected and loaded (I think)
<juan_> the problem is
<juan_> if I connect the guitar to my computer mic in, rakarrack get the guitar
<juan_> but if I connect the guitar to the device previously mentioned, rakarrack does not get the guitar
<XRS1> you can alwso ask in #opensourcemusicians
<juan_> thanks XRS1 :)
<johey> juan_: I am not an expert in the area, but rakarrack is connected to jack, isn't it? If so, have you patched it correctly in qjackctl?
<johey> juan_: If not using jack, please take a look at sound device control. Right click on the volume applet and select Sound Settings, then in the Applications tab you should be able to select which sound interface to use for rakarrack.
<juan_> you mean I should config rakarrak well, is not it?
<juan_> as far as I know, yeah, rakarrak is connected to qjack
<johey> juan_: But as I said, I'm no expert. This is just based on general knowledge of how things use to be. :)
<juan_> thanks
<johey> juan_: Ok, jack. Do you use qjackctl to configure jack?
<juan_> now I am setting up my USB sound card as a default card
<juan_> yes, I do
<juan_> but I do not know how to choose the sound card
<johey> juan_: In qjackctl you click Setup, then under Settings tab you set the USB card in the Interface.
<johey> (The little > arrow to the right of the dropdown box is more verbosal than the dropdown box itself)
<johey> Then click Ok and click the start button in the main window to start the jack daemon with this configuration.
<johey> After that, ensure rakarrack is connected to jack. You might need to restart it.
<juan_> yes, it is
<juan_> when I plug the guitar to the computer in, it works
<juan_> my problem is that It does not work with my usb sound card
<johey> Are you sure rakarrack is using jack?
<juan_> yes i do
<juan_> yes I am
<johey> In qjackctl, please click Connect.
<juan_> yeah, I should restart
<juan_> then I wil do :)
<juan_> see you later
<juan_> and many thnks
<johey> I think you are not many clicks away from success. :)
<juan_> I am here again johey :)
<johey> I think you are not many clicks away from success. :)
<juan_> I do no think so
<juan_> OSS4 error: The device file is missing from /dev. Perhaps you have not installed and started Open Sound System yet.
<johey> Says who?
<johey> Rakarrack?
<johey> Then it sounds like it is trying to use OSS instead of jack.
<juan_> I have opened qjackctl (but is not started)
<juan_> and I get this error when I tried to play a sond
<juan_> song
<johey> With what application?
<johey> This has nothing to do with the rakarrack issue, right?
<johey> Either you have to install OSS4 libs (I know nothing about it) or if possible, configure the player to use ALSA, pulseaudio (which might not be installed in ubuntustudio?) or jack.
<juan_> the application is audacious
<johey> The fanstastic world of GNU/Linux offers you countless number of audio servers, neither compatible with another. :)
<juan_> ok
<juan_> I removed pulseaudio
<juan_> because I had a lot of servers
<juan_> but I am going to install it again
<johey> Maybe you should leave it uninstalled if you use your machine for recording... There might be issues.
<johey> I don't know. I have mixed feelings over pulseaudio.
<johey> It is good at mixing different audio sources for normal use, but in the past I had issues when using it together with jack. Maybe those things have been resorted.
<juan_> yeah, me too
<juan_> it is easy for sound configuration
<juan_> but a lot of problems too
<johey> But if you uninstall pulseaudio, you might need to configure your audio applications.
<juan_> maybe it does not work because it
<juan_> because I uninstalled pulseaudio
<juan_> I do not know
<juan_> I leave it
<juan_> I will try to keep the system with the same configuration
<juan_> I do not want to miss the audio
<juan_> but I would like to have audio in my computer and no problems when I connect the guitar
<juan_> but I am too noob
<johey> When it comes to the guitar, it is likely just about patching it right with jack.
<johey> But what is interesting is that it works with the internal interface despite the fact that you set up jack using the usb card.
<johey> Either rakarrack is configured not to use jack or jack is wrongly setup.
<johey> Omg. Here I'm sitting trying to tell you what to do, and I'm not even able to get my things working. Why you even listen to me? :P
<juan_> I agree with the things that you say
<juan_> the main problem was jack, that it does not get my usb sound card
<juan_> now I am trying to recover the computer audio because I lost it
<juan_> I must reboot
<juan_> hi again
<juan_> I have solved my sound problem
<juan_> but now I have another question
<juan_> I have just found a Sony Sing Star adapter
<juan_> the computer recognizes it well
<juan_> but I do not know if I could improve the quality
<juan_> what do you think?
<johey> What is a Sony Sing Star adapter?
<juan_> the adapter to Play Station Sing Star
<johey> Is it a USB sound interface?
<johey> I don't think I can help anyway. If the quality cannot be improved by setting parameters in qjackctl I don't think you can do much.
<johey> I guess the Sing Star hardware is just there to analyze the voice pitch, so the quality doesn't need to be that great.
<__raven> hi
<__raven> hi
<__raven> id like to change from cubase to ardour3 and need a list of instrument plugins running with that to substitute a lot of vst instrument plugins - any ideas? what do you use?
<holstein> __raven: i would try and not think of it as a substitue
<holstein> __raven: i dont mean to be "abrasive" or rude, but the fact is, ardour and linux and JACK are all open
<holstein> *anyone*.. any vendor can and is encouraged to create whatever they want for the platform
<holstein> the *exact* software you are talking about can be release for ardour
<holstein> there are *many* options already available.. but, as far as you saying "i use x vst in cubase, what can i use in ardour".. the issue is, i dont use cubase anymore, and im not given access to the information about the instrumens you are looking for
<holstein> i would try and think about when you started using cubase
<holstein> you didnt have *any* preconcieved ideas or software or work flows. you just have a task, and you learn to do it
<holstein> you can try visiting #opensourcemusicians and see what is being used.. otherwise, i would try asking specifically for what you are looking for.. "i need to do x, how do you do that in ubuntustudio".. for example
<holstein> __raven: also, imagine having this coverstation with a person at apple or microsoft.. calling up MS support and saying "im using a DAW.. what vst's are available for it?"
<holstein> they would have no way of getting to all of that information, and that is a proprietary model where folks are paid to culminate such data..
<holstein> with open software, things come and go so much, and no commercial entity is really in charge of making sure information is release about the options
<holstein> and, replacing or emulating other software may not be the goal of the projects anyway
<holstein> this is my friends page, [lsd], from #opensourcemusicians.. http://wootangent.net/category/linux/ ..he is my go to midi guy
<wachin> Hi to all UbuntuStudio dev
<wachin> I need one help, Shutter not edit image in UbuntuStudio 13.04
<OvenWerks> Ok, what is shutter? Where did you get it from?
<wachin> But Shutter working fine in UbuntuStudio 12.04
<wachin> from synaptic
<wachin> (Hi OvenWerks)
 * OvenWerks is looking for it :)
<wachin> ok
<wachin> With Shutter I make a tutos
<OvenWerks> I would off the top of my head suggest lib problems.
<OvenWerks> it uses gtk/gnome 2.
<OvenWerks> 13.10 is worse.
<wachin> uhh
<wachin> Thanks OvenWerks for the info
<OvenWerks> All of the installed libs are v3
<wachin> Oh oh
<wachin> ok
<OvenWerks> It does install v2 stuff and synaptic says it can find them all
<OvenWerks> wachin: there does seem to be a newer version out there though
<wachin> ok go to the web page shutter
<OvenWerks> .90.1 for 12.04-13.04
<wachin> Yes,
<wachin> Now I install this PPA ppa:shutter/ppa
<OvenWerks> synaptic has an older version
<wachin> oh oh
<wachin> OvenWerks and how I update Synaptic in UbuntuStudio 13.04
<OvenWerks> Once you add the ppa hit the update button in synaptic or do sudo apt-get update and restart synaptic
<wachin> Mission Failed, Shutter .90.1 not edit the image
<OvenWerks> Opps reload
<OvenWerks> but works otherwise?
<wachin> Only not working the built-in image editor
<wachin> the rest working fine
<wachin> But I always use the image editor
<OvenWerks> Probably not worth using without that, I agree. Lots of screen grabbers out there.
<wachin> ok
<wachin> Well see you latter
<wachin> Thanks
#ubuntustudio 2013-09-29
<JoeGibken> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu Studio 12.04.3 64bit on a Lenovo laptop
<JoeGibken> But I can't seem to make it detect wifi or lan internet
<JoeGibken> How do I troubleshoot this?
<JoeGibken> I tried googling the same problem but none of them works
<JoeGibken> Any help is much appreciated
<yeahnoob> at first, you should check your notebook's product model. Find its wifi/lan card hardware model and google its name with "linux".
<JoeGibken> I take that back, Wifi now works when I used the newer updated kernel
<JoeGibken> Now, the LAN cable internet does not detect it
<JoeGibken> Thanks for the advice yeahnoob :) Appreciate it
<JoeGibken> lemme google the hardware
<JoeGibken> this is my fiance's laptop - http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/essential/g-series/g480/index.html#techspecs
<JoeGibken> Is there any other way to detect its LAN?
<JoeGibken> Lemme try to google that first
<JoeGibken> Okay.... - http://www.linlap.com/lenovo_g480
<yeahnoob> en...that web page  show the solution. " Wireless works"
<JoeGibken> yeahnoob: Wireless is not the problem you see, the LAN cable internet is the problem
<XRS1> open a terminal and type lspci     what kind of network chip is it?
<JoeGibken> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wirless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<wilee-nilee> !Broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wilee-nilee> JoeGibken, ^^
<XRS1> thats wifi
<XRS1> whats the ethernet?
<JoeGibken> XRS1: Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8162 Fast Ethernet (rev 10)
<XRS1> oopen a terminal and paste this: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-quantal-generic
<XRS1> which version of ubuntu studio are you running? 12.04?
<XRS1> im seeing forum posts about this problem being fixed in ver. 13.xx
<JoeGibken> I'm using 12.04.3
<JoeGibken> XRS1: Is it advisable that I should just install 13.x?
<XRS1> in your case it seems so. id give it a try.  from what im seeing, thats the easiest fix
<XRS1> id suggest 13.04. 13.10 isnt quite ready for primetime yet (still in beta testing and has a few issues that still need ironing out)
<JoeGibken> Would it be alright to ask when is the end of life of 13.04?
<JoeGibken> You see, my fiance, not me that will be using it
<cfhowlett> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<XRS1> January 2014
<cfhowlett> JoeGibken, if you're concerned about long-life; install LTS Ubuntu: 5 year support
<XRS1> then you wanna help him with his ethernet?
<cfhowlett> XRS1, sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*t MY ethernet isn't even working at the moment!
<XRS1> well thats not good
<cfhowlett> XRS1, it'll be something simple switch that I flipped.  My system seems to be pretty bulletproof since I went to LTS only
<XRS1> JoeGibken,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2050126&page=2
<JoeGibken> XRS1: Do you mean which post at the page 2?
<ray12683> Hallo, wer ist schon richtig Firm im Studio. Mich interessiert besonders Musik mit Midi. Da ist man richtig flexibel.
<smartboyhw> !ge | ray12683
<ubottu> ray12683: ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<smartboyhw> Huh!?
<smartboyhw> !de | ray12683
<ubottu> ray12683: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<smartboyhw> Ah, better:)
<ray12683> Tank you. My english is Not Good. Wehre is a Channel for ubuntu-Studio in German Language?
<ray12683> Sorry wehre
<ray12683> Where
<studio-user482> salve
<positive> s
<ubuntu-studio> hi, I know I rather late coming to the party...  but just loaded up beta 2 in virtualbox and find that the audio does not work at all, is this a known issue?
<XRS1> not that i have heard of
<XRS1> open a terminal and type alsamixer
<XRS1> make sure its using the right sound card, nothing is muted or turned down
<ubuntu-studio> ok, checking
<XRS1> if not, type lspci and find out what audio its got installed
<ubuntu-studio> hmm, there is sound but it's very broken.  first is that the Speaker Icon next to the clock shows  <|---    i.e. zero volume, then clicking on the speaker  displays an empty drop down menu with no entries.  using sox play a sin wave I get sound but only chopped stutters  and WARN alsa: under-run  errors, alsamixer looks okay
<XRS1> what version studio are you running?
<ubuntu-studio> live cd, 13.10 beta 2 i386
<XRS1> the volume indicator is broken in 13.10
<XRS1> what are you using for playback?
<ubuntu-studio> playback...  you mean what audio program?   I'm testing with SOX PLAY to generate a sin wave.   okay, so broken volume control is a known issue.
<XRS1> try editing your BIOS settings and if the audio is set to HD, try changing to AC'97 . If your listening with vlc, try changing the output codec to alsa.
<ubuntu-studio> THANKS FOR THE HELP   got it working now.
<XRS1> nice
#ubuntustudio 2014-09-22
<siqueira> boa noite pra geral
<UbuntuStudioUser> Hello everybody!
<UbuntuStudioUser> I've just come across a few problems after ubuntustudio installation
<UbuntuStudioUser> now im logged in
<UbuntuStudioUser> with a gnome 3 session installed thru terminal
<UbuntuStudioUser> I've uninstalled too the default DE
<UbuntuStudioUser> but I'd like to revert back
<UbuntuStudioUser> How can I do? :)
<gkm_> Hi
<gkm_> bei bildschirm sperren passiert nix
<gkm_> ich will das der rechner weiterläuft aber passwortgeschützt
<gkm_> was kann ich tun?
<did> studio-user032
<silvestrino> hello people
<silvestrino> here can write only in english?
<holstein> silvestrino: i can speak only english..
<silvestrino> ok no problem
<silvestrino> my english is shit but i can try
<silvestrino> just now i am to instal ubunto studio on my computer
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<silvestrino> before i try with the version 64bit but give me many trouble
<silvestrino> now i am in try with 32 bit
<holstein> silvestrino: if your hardware is 64bit capable, it should work fine
<holstein> you are likely not having issues with the 64bit vs 32bit at all
<silvestrino> i try to search info about my computer is a compaq 321
<holstein> you wont find information, though
<holstein> compaq doesnt provide any information for running linux on the machine
<silvestrino> yeah!!!
<silvestrino> i am so lucky
<silvestrino> wuhauahauhauha
<silvestrino> ok i use 32 is ok
<holstein> silvestrino: i really dont think that was the issue.. but, i would just use what is working
<silvestrino> thanks so much ....and compliment to everybody can make ubuntu and all work
<silvestrino> i am really happy i was try before kubuntu and now i change in this ......really really thanks
<holstein> you can use the studio packages in kubuntu
<silvestrino> i change pc so i install again ....so i install direct this version for try
<holstein> silvestrino: they are all ubuntu.. i would use what is working for you, and what you understand
<holstein> if you are not doing audio production, there really is no reason for ubuntustudio
<holstein> the overhead of JACK and the jack applications is really not needed
<silvestrino> i want learn and try
<holstein> sure. you are welcome to
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<silvestrino> ok
<silvestrino> thanks a lot for your time and help me have a nice day
<holstein> sure.. good luck :)
#ubuntustudio 2014-09-23
<redfive> hi, anyone around who's familiar with line 6 products?
<redfive> line 6, anyone? D:
#ubuntustudio 2014-09-24
<bikerz> hi all
<xaccrocheur> Hello
<xaccrocheur> Does anyone know if it is currently possible to use ZASF as a (DSSI or LV2) plugin? (Latest Carla seems broken in latest qtractor (Ubuntu 14.04) so I can't use that to get to it) :(
<xaccrocheur> I tried the "zynadd" package (can't fin the sources/repo) w/o any luck too
<cfhowlett> xaccrocheur, apt-cache show zynn*   will list the packages
<spawn> hello?
<Guest37664> olá?
<Guest37664> algue?
<Guest37664> alguem*
<Guest37664> on?
<Unit193> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
#ubuntustudio 2014-09-26
<coelebs> hello
<coelebs> can't get usb audio interface working with jack
<coelebs> and what was the other channel, #opensourcemusician or something?
<SirRiffsAlot> Hey people! I've put E17 as the desktop environment on 14.04, but the Sound and Video-menu sometimes comes up empty (where ardour and all that should appear), and sometimes it works normally. Could this have to do with UbuntuStudio or the desktop environment? ... or both?
<coelebs> best way to reset pulseaudio and jack to factory default?
<zequence> coelebs: It's mainly about settings. Pulseaudio may have both user settings and system-wide settings
<zequence> ..while jack only has user settings
<zequence> delete ~/.jackdrc and ~/.config/jack to loose both jack1 and jack2 settings
<zequence> (the second is a folder)
<zequence> qjackctl settings are at ~/.config/rncbc.org/QjackCtl.conf
<zequence> You will only have ~/.pulse, or something like that, if you created it yourself
<zequence> for systemwide pulse settings, backup the folder /etc/pulse, remove the original, then reinstall pulseaudio
<zequence> To reinstall a package, do: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>
<coelebs> thx zequence i'm trying that now
<coelebs> hmm pulse is not working
<coelebs> if i start jack with "/usr/bin/jackd -P80 -p2048 -t2000 -dalsa -dhw:CODEC -r48000 -p256 -n3 -s" i get the settings i want for jack
<coelebs> how would i make jack start like that every time?
<coelebs> this pulseaudio issue is really annoying since i only need it for chrome... but i need it real bad :D
<holstein> i would just stop jack, and use pulse
<holstein> you should be able to just start jack, and route pulse sources..
<coelebs> yeah i was
<coelebs> then i booted :/
<coelebs> also pulse doesn't care if jack is running or not
<holstein> coelebs: it actually does.. thats likely the issue you are having.. is it not?
<holstein> i would test pulse without jack running, or having been running..
<coelebs> i mean i stopped jack and tried to run pulse
<coelebs> jack is not running at the moment and pulse wont start
<holstein> coelebs: try it with having *never* used jack
<coelebs> just booted a minute ago
<holstein> you dont need to "start" pulse.. it'll just run, and be running, and restart automatically.. if not, how are you trying to start it? and what are the errors?
<coelebs> well cannot open mixer
<holstein> coelebs: pavucontrol? what erros? what about alsamixer?
<holstein> errors*
<coelebs> connection to pulseaudio failed. automatic retry in 5s
<holstein> coelebs: sure.. but that could be due to a jack start up that you tried.. are you autostarting jack?
<coelebs> hmm alsa/pulse plays now trough pc speaker
<holstein> sure,a nd thats how its meant to be.. by default, at startup
<coelebs> no autostart
<coelebs> well used to had but removed it
<holstein> coelebs: used to have autostarting jack?
<coelebs> i used to route pulseaudio sink to jack all the time
<holstein> which is fine.. but, that can be causing issues with jack
<coelebs> now i want this with usb audio card too
<coelebs> never had issues with jack before this new audio interface
<holstein> coelebs: i would route the pulse source in qjackctl to the usb device im running jack on
<holstein> coelebs: it doesnt appear you are having issues with jack now on that interface..
<coelebs> well whadda you say
<coelebs> now jack aint working anymore
<coelebs> sorry jack just needed to be started
<coelebs> so jack is working on usb interface, pulseaudio is working on internal sound card, pulseaudio sink is not working and pulseaudio mixer is not opening
<coelebs> i had them all working until reboot
<coelebs> so maybe the mixer is the only real issue
<coelebs> i'm lacking all pulse config files too
<holstein> coelebs: i would just relax about it
<holstein> coelebs: if i can, i'll just disable the insternal audio when i want USB interface only
<holstein> those alsa labels can change between boots
<holstein> coelebs: when you say "pulse audio mixer", you mean, pavucontrol ? what do you mean it "isnt opening"? its not starting? or reaching a device?
<coelebs> lemme take a screenshot
<holstein> i would try and remove variables and test
<coelebs> but i'd need the sink... to listen music from youtube and play my guitar trough guitarix on it
<holstein> wow
<holstein> coelebs: i dont think you'll get an acceptable latency with either of those devices
<coelebs> guitarix is acceptable already
<coelebs> and pulseaudio latency doesn't matter
<holstein> coelebs: not with pulse routing trouhg it
<holstein> coelebs: pulse is going to route through jack.. so, the latency im talking about is the jack setup latency
<holstein> coelebs: but, the playback of the youtube vids are not the issue
<coelebs> http://imgur.com/Zkqc3E8
<holstein> coelebs: sure.. and you shouldnt assume thats a problem with pulse
<holstein> coelebs: what would i do? what i sugested above was disable the internal audio device and try..
<coelebs> hmm i don't get it
<holstein> coelebs: i would *not* start jack, and try and get pulse running on the USB device
<holstein> coelebs: take the problem in parts.. not all at once
<holstein> i like using "aplay -l" and "arecord -l" to see what alsa is using
<coelebs> well what do i need to do to get pavumixer working?
<holstein> coelebs: its not that its not working, friend
<holstein> coelebs: its that something is not configured properly to do what you are trying to do..
<holstein> pavucontrol*
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (trusty), package size 111 kB, installed size 962 kB
<holstein> is that what you are talking about?
<coelebs> yes
<holstein> coelebs: have you tried disabling the internal audio device in the bios? have you tried using pulse with the USB deivce *without* starting jack? have you tried using jack on the USB device with the pulse dbus and routing the pulse sources to the USB device in qjackctl?
<coelebs> i'll try disabling the internal audio
<coelebs> let's see where we get
<holstein> when you do, pulse will only see the one usb device. when you reboot the machine, *dont* start jack.. just test pulse on the USB device..
<holstein> if you cant disable the device in the bios, dont waste time on this.. its not a "Fix" for you.. its just a step for you to learn how to configure the devices
<coelebs> disabled internal but pulse is not co-operating
<holstein> coelebs: cool.. just ask a question if you have one
<coelebs> at first it did
<holstein> coelebs: "pulse is not cooperating" is a statement
<holstein> if you had pulse working on the USB device, then, tried to start jack, then thats waht i would expect
<coelebs> no audio and no pavucontrol
<coelebs> jack is not running
<holstein> coelebs: "at first it did" implies to me that the audio *did* work?
<coelebs> yes out of the box
<holstein> coelebs: what do you mean "no pavucontrol"?
<holstein> the application wont start?
<coelebs> yeah it can't connect to pulseaudio server
<holstein> its just a mixer.. if you say "no pavucontrol", to me, that implies it doesnt start.. is that the case?
<holstein> coelebs: ok.. then, *stop* using pavucontrol for now
<coelebs> ok
<holstein> coelebs: the creators of that USB device dont promise you to be able to use it with pulse, alsa, or control it with pavucontrol
<holstein> coelebs: pulse, alsa, pavucontrol, linux, ubuntu, and ubuntustudio are not doing anything to prevent it from working
<holstein> coelebs: so, to clarify, you reboot, with *only* the usb audio device, and things work fine?
<holstein> audio and youtube and whatever else?
<holstein> coelebs: if so, please now try starting JACK with the usb audio device. *dont* test pulse sources, or youtube first.. please test something that uses jack like the guitarix setup.. and see that its working as expected
<coelebs> i just rebooted, disabled internal audio and no sound on youtube
<holstein> coelebs: the "no sound on youtube" issue has more variables.. flash for example
<holstein> *please* dont test youtube now.. just do pulse and jack.. with known good simple sources
<holstein> are you able to use the USB device with guitarix?
<coelebs> o
<coelebs> no
<coelebs> only if i run "/usr/bin/jackd -P80 -p2048 -t2000 -dalsa -dhw:CODEC -r48000 -p256 -n3 -s"
<holstein> coelebs: you should be able to use qjackctl for that
<holstein> otherwise, you may not be able to route pulse through jack using that custom startup
<holstein> coelebs: as i see it, thats the issue. you are starting jack manually.. and the pulse dbus is not running from that script
<coelebs> aight
<holstein> those settings are not going to be acceptable for guitarix, anyways
<holstein> thats going to be like 40+ms
<holstein> which is what i would expect
<holstein> i must go.. you can try #opensourcemusicians
<coelebs> thanks for help
<zequence> coelebs: If you want pulseaudio to work while running jack you have two choices. 1, use jackd2 with pulseaudio-module-jack
<zequence> 2, use jack on one audio device, and pulse on another
<coelebs> it's magically working now even after boot
<zequence> As for option one, you still need to select jack as the output source for pulseaudio, after starting jack
<coelebs> i bruteforced myself right settings
<zequence> Well, I'm happy it's working then
<coelebs> it says 16ms latency but my interface seems to have hot wired playtrough on mic
<coelebs> thank you all who helped
<Jesse__> Hello
<holstein> o/
<Jesse__> is it advisable to add in the KX Studio repos
<holstein> if you want them, go for it
<holstein> its not ubuntustuduio anymore, so you get support from falk at kx
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> not that there is anything wrong with kx.. its just not ubuntustudio anymore.. thats al
<holstein> all*
<Jesse__> Well I meant I am Installing Ubuntu Studio then adding the repos to perhaps add some of their apps not found in Ubuntustudio
<holstein> Jesse__: correct
<holstein> Jesse__: you will have ubuntustudio, then, add the repos that are not supported by US
<holstein> Jesse__: if you want/need them, add them. but, you dont get ubuntustudio or ubuntu support.. you get support from kxstudio at that point
<holstein> as i said, nothing wrong with kxstudio.. its just not our product, and we dont/cant maintain it
<Jesse__> By adding a single kx studio app you get no support or do you mean by adding the repos the system will change into kx studio during updates
<holstein> Jesse__: what i mean is specifically what is stated..
<holstein> ppa's are not supported.. officiall
<holstein> we dont make the software in them, and cant support or guarantee them
<Jesse__> Right but you will still support the rest of the system
<holstein> if you add the sources, you are running kxstudio.. which means that you get support from falk
<holstein> Jesse__: its not ubuntustudio anymore
<holstein> Jesse__: there are quite a few differences... and you would get support for kxstudio from kxstudio
<Jesse__> Usually when someone adds a ppa which is commonly done they still get support from the base system
<holstein> Jesse__: ppa's are not supported
<Jesse__> not for the ppa itself but for everything else
<holstein> Jesse__: thats why i say, you may have issue adding the unsupported sources.. if you are OK with that risk, as the ppas themselves will outline when you insatll them, go for it
<holstein> Jesse__: the kxstudio ppas are responsible for *most* of the pacakges in your system at that point
<Jesse__> ok thanks appreciate your help
<holstein> Jesse__:  i happen to work with kxstudio as well, and im familiar with the process
<Jesse__> ok so by adding their repo/ppa it supplants the US packages
<holstein> Jesse__: if you add the kstudio ppa's, you will have *mostly* kxstudio pacakges, and be running kxstudio.. not ubuntustudio
<Jesse__> I see
<holstein> if you want them, go for it
<Jesse__> Ok rebooting, installation of US is complete take care :)
<holstein> o/..
<SirRiffsAlot> Does anyone know which of the latency-kernels work best for a Komplete Audio 6 (USB-driven sound card)? In terms of xruns et cetera
#ubuntustudio 2014-09-27
<zab> Hello
<zab> I would like to ask some help
<zab> i am new here :P
<zab> i cannot start jack server
<zab> i am trying to figure out how can i configure my ubuntustudio for optimal latency and how to get my usb soundcard to work in best available performance
<hlblyhipy> Anyone here using the lexicon omega.I'm having trouble using all for channels to record
<hlblyhipy> sorry I meant all four channels
<hlblyhipy> need help with a lexicon omega.It is capable of 4 channel simultaneous recording but i can seem to get all four working
<cfhowlett> hlblyhipy, I see nothing to suggest that hardware is linux friendly ...
<hlblyhipy> well i am beginning to realize this.I was hoping someone that uses the unit could help
<cfhowlett> hlblyhipy, sorry.  hardware either is/isn't linux friendly.  I see that you have windows support for that device so ...
<cfhowlett> hlblyhipy, can you record at all?
<cfhowlett> hlblyhipy, also ask #opensourcemusicians
<hlblyhipy> yes i can record 2 channels on assign 3 and 4 but not 1 abd 2 when i start jack alsa says can't set channel count to 4
<cfhowlett> hlblyhipy, ah!  good news: sounds like it's only a jack configuration issue.  bad news: I don't know jack.  literally.
<hlblyhipy> it works great actually i have no xruns,the recording is very clean
<asp-studio> здравствуйте, я могу пообщаться по-русски?
<ZabrielZacob> Hello, I have compiled and installed realtime kernel for my ubuntu 12.04, everything works even fglrx-legacy drivers. But i do not have internet access. Why is this happening? Thanks!
<SirRiffsAlot> Hey guys, my internet-icon on my panel is gone and I can't find a way to connect to a wireless now on the rare occasion I need it :(
<JesseW> Hi- have a fresh install of 14.04 and added the fglrx drivers from synaptic and Catalyst and after reboot the display manager doesn't let me go under the DTV section(grayed out) to change the size of the screen to fit my flat panel- In 14.40 of ubuntu I simply had to move the slider to 0 to get it to fill the screen.
<schnitz> hi
<schnitz> I'm new to ubuntu studio, just checking it out...
<schnitz> cu later (when I might have questions ... :-)
<peepTV> sure peep
<peepTV> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLbSp1_CQk8
<fiba> Good evening :)
#ubuntustudio 2014-09-28
<shaunh> Just loaded studio on my laptop.
<shaunh> Later I'm going to try to get SEQ24 linked to Jack.  Any help/advice welcome.
<computer1> hi i am having some problems ... -need help :(
<computer1> i have an error report...
<computer1> :(
<cfhowlett> !details | computer1
<ubottu> computer1: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<computer1> http://pastebin.com/PvTevdRi
<computer1> ubuntu studio wont install says partman error
<cfhowlett> computer1, put your paste on fpaste.org             (pastebin is blocked in Beijing.   don't ask me why)
<computer1> http://fpaste.org/137075/
<cfhowlett> !raid | computer1, ah, it's a raid/lvm.   I'm a raid virgin.  ask the #ubuntu-server channel.
<ubottu> computer1, ah, it's a raid/lvm.   I'm a raid virgin.  ask the #ubuntu-server channel.: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<computer1> thanx 4 looking ill check it out ;)
<holstein> computer1: are you trying to get faster write speed with raid?
<jarnos> Has ubuntustudio changed the default font in xfce4-terminal?
<shaunh> I'm a total newbie. Please can anyone advise me how to conect SEQ24 Jack?
<shaunh> SEQ24 to QJackclt
<zequence> shaunh: Check out #opensourcemusicians. More active users there.
<shaunh> Thanks - will do.
<shaunh> All  sorted :-)
<paul_> I have X startup issues. I use xfce4 on Ubuntu Studio
<cfhowlett> !details | paul_
<ubottu> paul_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<paul_> I get what seems to be multiple startups - first the xfce default graphic, then a gradient, but never the graphics I set it to through the background settings. Also, conky, which starts at the beginning of the session, gets clobbered (but stays in the background)
<paul_> Conky "disappears" when the gradient background comes up.
<paul_> And it stays on the gradient background
<paul_> I will search for errors, but is there a pastebin on my xchat app, or do you mean pastebin on a particular website?
<paul_> I can't find anything suspicious under dmesg, Xorg.0.log, syslog, or kern.log. I then think something is misconfigured in a file somewhere. Anyone know where xfce configuration files are found?
<holstein> paul_: i sleep my startup of conky, but, i suggest removing it from the equation there, and test what is your issue
<holstein> paul_: *all* configs are in your user's /home, but i would look at the graphics driver
<holstein> i would also go upstream to the #xubuntu channel or #ubuntu
<paul_> I think it might go back to my deciding to use gradients some time ago, but then changing my mind and  using graphics. I see this as xfce not "forgetting" my old config and just going through everything. I am not sure how you see this as a driver issue. For the record, I have an Nvidia driver for a zotac GTX/650 card.
<holstein> paul_: i dont, friend
<holstein> paul_: i see *lots* of simlar issues that end up being nvidia driver related, which is why i volunteer the suggestion
<holstein> its quite easy to take a live CD of 14.04 and test with your specific hardware and a "default" config.. if you feel that would be helpful
<paul_> should I use a generic driver? if so what do you recommend?
<holstein> paul_: the problem is, *i* cant recommend one. the ideal sceario would be, nvidia would recomend on.. but, they dont
<holstein> paul_: im not saying its a driver issue, just that, you may want to consider troubleshooting for that
<paul_> ok thanks
<paul_> I went through the hardware menu and found a dialog for "NVIDIA X Server settings". It has the NVIDIA logo on the top right corner. I suspect this is their proprietary driver.
<paul_> Anyway, I have enough to go on to do some snooping. thanks for the input.
<OvenWerks> holstein: Do you use electric bass as well as upright? Do you have any opinion on strings? I am looking at upgrading my fretless (an old beat up squire I ripped the frets out of) to a nice bass.
<OvenWerks> I have been using half round strings on both my Ric as well as the squire with no obvious wear to the finger board. However, It seems the "flat wound" strings are very common on fretless and seem to still have some brightness on the bass I was looking at.
<OvenWerks> The one I was looking at is the Ibanez Portamento which has piezos under the bridges, so that may be more of the brightness than strings.
<OvenWerks> I would have the choice between 4 and 5 string, but my experience has been the low D is nice but by the time I hit C it is pretty muddy, so I am not sure on that either.
#ubuntustudio 2015-09-22
<Ferreira> buenas alguien en español
<cfhowlett> !es | Ferreira
<ubottu> Ferreira: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ferreira> muchas gracias
<cfhowlett> de nada
<PatataPeligrosa> hola
<PatataPeligrosa> soy peligroso
<PatataPeligrosa> que sus rajo
<PatataPeligrosa> con la patata
<serge> tokaye123go
#ubuntustudio 2015-09-23
<Alejandro_> j
<Alejandro_> Que pasa chavales
<cfhowlett> !es | Alejandro_
<ubottu> Alejandro_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<studio-user243> cscs
<studio-user243> what is my ip
<studio-user243> ?
<studio-user243> hello what is my ip ?
<studio-user445> help
<studio-user445> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
#ubuntustudio 2015-09-24
<pikurasa> Shot in the dark: Anyone else having trouble booting their machine after the last update of refind? (I use a macintosh that I liberated with UbuntuStudio et al)
<cfhowlett> pikurasa, "anyone else" questions tend to be a huge waste of time.  instead, provide YOUR details about YOUR isssue.
<cfhowlett> thanks
<pikurasa> Okay, how about this: Do you know where to go for efi help? I don't see anything in freenode. Problem is simple: I cannot boot into any partition at all.
<pikurasa> Pictures:
<pikurasa> https://goblinrefuge.com/mediagoblin/u/pikurasa/m/boot-not-working1/
<pikurasa> https://goblinrefuge.com/mediagoblin/u/pikurasa/m/boot-not-working2/
<pikurasa> https://goblinrefuge.com/mediagoblin/u/pikurasa/m/boot-not-working3/
<pikurasa> Descriptions at bottom of images
<cfhowlett> !mac | pikurasa, that's a macbook?
<ubottu> pikurasa, that's a macbook?: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<cfhowlett> pikurasa, as you HAD  a working system but it broke after update, I'd guess you booted a new kernel - a kernel that refind didn't factory in.
<cfhowlett> *factor*
<pikurasa> I tried different versions of the kernel
<cfhowlett> ask the mac ubuntu folk
<pikurasa> Anyone want to buy a macbook? I keep the hard drive. I will give you a good deal. Happy to trade it in for a ThinkPad. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! This is what I am stuck with! Okay, sorry. Know I am wasting time. Ahhhhhhhhhhh! (hopefully a modicum of entertainment here... hopefully)
<pikurasa> Over and out!
<pikurasa> Thanks!
<cfhowlett> good luck.
<pikurasa> On more UbuntuStudio related topic: this is latest build of media on this software that I am trying to show around to schools and stuff -- https://goblinrefuge.com/mediagoblin/u/pikurasa/m/why-i-think-musicblocks-is-cool/
<pikurasa> Thanks for help with making it.
<pikurasa> Hopefully my laptop works for tomorrow's meeting with kid maker-space...
<pikurasa> later!
<sakrecoer> hm... i haven't installed chromium, but i get an upgrade for chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra. why is that?
<sakrecoer> sorry... i think its a question for #ubuntu
<sunstar> ane)
<sunstar> awwwwwwww
<sunstar> not cool.
<sunstar> but yall deserve to know.    open source iz going to the moon! we be in talks wth nasa about what 60lbs payload we be sending and the entire project is opensource!
<sunstar> and it all started on an odriod running ubuntustudio
<sunstar> (you can thank 3DR, vectornav and sunstar)
#ubuntustudio 2015-09-25
<niccolox_> #AEGIR
<studio-user625> Hello
<youtube> Hi
<ubuntutt> hi :)
<ubuntutt> I have a problem, anyone can help me?
<Aleix> hello
<Aleix> Hello?
<Aleix> sa
<Aleix> sada
<Catalin_> hi =D
<Aleix> Hola tio
<Aleix> :(
<Catalin_> cuanto tiempo
<maianmaiann> hi all
<maianmaiann> im new in ubuntu,
#ubuntustudio 2015-09-26
<Azth> New Release | avant-garde, electroacoustic, musique concrete, drone | [The Spark of Omnipotence - https://archive.org/details/the-spark-of-omnipotence]
<holstein> is this yours?
<miraculix> Hello there! I am looking for help to understand how i can upgrade from LTS 12.04 to LTS 14.04 and keep all my settings and programs so forth and so on
<cfhowlett> miraculix, you can upgrade lts to LTS directly
<miraculix> cfhowlett on the ubuntu website it says to reinstall
<cfhowlett> miraculix, I would be money you read it wrong.
<cfhowlett> *bet*
<cfhowlett> anyway: 12.04 >>> 14.04 upgrade is supported.
<miraculix> ok thanks I will have another look
<miraculix> you are probably right
<miraculix> Upgrading is not recommended because of various bugs. One of those bugs is 1284635. But, if you still prefer to perform an upgrade, follow these instructions:
<cfhowlett> miraculix, then download 14.04.3, move your /home to a dedicated /home, backup essentials and clean install 14.04
<cfhowlett> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<miraculix> perfect thanks I will have a go at it
<miraculix> I have a slow connection will take a few hours, but i will get there thanks both of you
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<cfhowlett> miraculix, you ARE using .torrent not direct download, right?   RIGHT?
<miraculix> a no I think i used the direct one why?
<miraculix> should i use torrent ?
<cfhowlett> 1.  .torrent tends to be faster.   2.  torrent has WAY Fewer errors.  3.  always torrent.  ALWAYS torrent.  ALWAYS.
<miraculix> ok -will do I can just stop and re-do
<studio-user175> p
<NoteOn> hi
#ubuntustudio 2015-09-27
<scrumLord> hello!
<scrumLord> is anyone there?
<scrumLord> i recently borked my whole system with the command `sudo aptitude install omake libfuse-dev camlidl libpcre-ocaml-dev libbatteries-ocaml-dev`
<scrumLord> aptitude uninstalled a whole lot of things unexpectedly
<scrumLord> can anyone point me towards documentation about how to recover?
<NoteOn> hi
<NoteOn> you did sudo aptitude purge xxx ?
<scrumLord> no, all i did was that command and it decided to purge
<NoteOn> huum Im not good english am japanse.
<NoteOn> so aptiude is powerfull. but it should remove and set same as before.
<NoteOn> if its not, then I think it removed related lib. then you get wrong setup.
<scrumLord> that makes sense. i'm getting messages now about linux-image-3.19.0-25-generic linux-image-extra-3.19.0-25-generic being unnecessary
<scrumLord> what is the proper kernel for 14.04?
<NoteOn> if so, check log, and removed lib, then .. or just re-install pacakage that you have/need one. it reinstall all related lib
<NoteOn> ? im not sure now.
<scrumLord> 0_0 there is aptitude log?!
<NoteOn> should be
<scrumLord> very helpful, thank you muchly
<NoteOn> it seems big cange you did. if I do that kind, I use persistence usb
<NoteOn> because hdd backup each time before big change is hard.
<NoteOn> persistence is just backup 1 file copy. its easy.
<NoteOn> ie. persistence by not patation. 1 file style.
<NoteOn> log is in  /var/log/aptitude ? maybe
<scrumLord> which package is the big change? command was copy/pasted from git-fs github page
<NoteOn> sorry just look cmd line then seems big... not so big..
<NoteOn> well, now my ubuntu-studio, did test netjack with windows.. it can't do.. proctrol 7 vs 8 then I can't
<scrumLord> in any case it removed 333 packages (!!!)
<NoteOn> the back to normal in linux side. then jack never gose to alsa.. qjacktrl says out put alsa but
<NoteOn> there is no system out = ie. pc spaeker..
<scrumLord> NoteOn: is that directed at me?
<NoteOn> no. its my problem now
<scrumLord> gotcha. what is the proper linux headers for ubuntustudio14.04?
<NoteOn> headers?
<NoteOn> u mean iso name?
<NoteOn> or sysinfo's distro name?
<NoteOn> kernel header?
<scrumLord> yes, kernel header
<scrumLord> i'm afraid i may have replaced it :'(
<scrumLord> documentation points to linux-rt, but held packages prevent me from installing that
<NoteOn> ah, how about 15.x?
<scrumLord> o
<scrumLord> i'm on 14.04
<scrumLord> what about 15.x?
<NoteOn> seems me same. some package is newer version. but its always not new. rose. lmms etc.
<NoteOn> well, me, now 2 PC's usb persistence.. problem before and after.. then... how to check jack part?
<NoteOn> config are maybe..
<NoteOn> i mean one is works fine. one is not.
<NoteOn> but I think I never change jack's conf.. just setup netjack and back to normal.
<NoteOn> b
<scrumLord> hello again
<scrumLord> is there any way i can make a pull request or something to get aptitude removed from the distro? I've now removed it and also found a way to disable autoremove in aptitude's conf. is there really any reason to keep aptitude around?
<cfhowlett> scrumLord, it's in the repo but not loaded in the distro by default.
<scrumLord> really? how odd, it must have been auto installed by something
<cfhowlett> scrumLord, might be different on my xubuntu than your ubuntu ...
<zequence> scrumLord: aptitude won'd do anything until you use it. Why you want to remove it?
<studio-user319> qualche italiano?
<studio-user319> how to install ubuntu-studio to replace my normal ubuntu 14.10?
<studio-user319> there is a way?
#ubuntustudio 2016-09-26
<evanvarvell> ...
<beto> hola
<beto> allguien habla español
<beto> hello
<beto> I have a problem with ubuntu studio update
<oplife> Hey eveyrone, I have a quick question: I'm thinking about installing Ubuntu Studio 16.04. Does it contain the majority of audio plugins to e.g. Ardour so I don't have to manually install custom sound plugins one by one?
<OvenWerk1> oplife: UbuntuStudio comes with what are concidered the most common ladspa and lv2 plugins
<OvenWerk1> 16.04 does not come with the new a-series plugins as they arrived after release.
<Osmodial> somebody here that speak spanish?
<Osmodial> or someone who can help with just a single question about learning to program
#ubuntustudio 2016-09-27
<jim___> can not connect to wifi in ubuntu studio,there is no menu to do so in net work manager,but have a pop up at top of screen saying connections are available.dont know whats going on but never had this prob before
<jim___> is there any command i can use in the terminal---thanks
<wayne_> hi all
<woodus84> hi everyone
<jim___> has anybody got a clue to the question i posted
<jim___> no geeks in here today i guess  later
#ubuntustudio 2016-09-28
<Dude> hello
<alphabet_> Hi everyone! Can anybody tell me how to upgrade guitarix from 0.34 to 0.35 and all its plug-ins?
#ubuntustudio 2016-09-29
<merkert> 90955
<studio-user045> ZA tutti
<studio-user045> HELLO
#ubuntustudio 2016-09-30
<ace214> Hi- hoping someone can help me out with installation. Ubiquity seems to be stuck at trying to install adobe-flashplugin. Should I close it and try to install without third-party plugins?
#ubuntustudio 2016-10-02
<studio-user719> Hi everybodt ! Can anybody would help me with qjackctl ??
<Insighted> Hello!
#ubuntustudio 2017-09-25
<ambient> Hi, I am trying play 0A.D. and get this error message https://pastebin.com/kDkMtBkC
<OvenWerks> ambient: what is 0A.D.? Is that a synth or something?
<CherryPuffs> 0 A.D. is a free game in the style of Age of Empires
<OvenWerks> Your past says it can't find the binary. That would mean that where ever you put it is not part of the path... therefore you need to run it as /path/to/binary instead of just binary
<OvenWerks> s/past/paste/
<OvenWerks> If you are trying to run it from the directory where the binary is then try ./oad or should that be 0ad?
<OvenWerks> (or ./0ad)
#ubuntustudio 2017-09-27
<ambient> Howdy, I am looking at getting the Radeon Pro WX 5100 8GB for video/graphics/3d stuff in GNY/Linux, is this a good one to get or should I aim for a gaming one? I don't really care about gaming, I am more into the professional graphics end of things
<ambient> Think this card will play well with Linux?
<bassman> Hello. It's sure quiet in here
<bassman> Noob to Linux Studio. So far, so good. I at least got on line with my Alphahere.
<bassman> *Alpha here.
<bassman> Going away now. Too quiet.
#ubuntustudio 2017-09-28
<Alsophila> Hello creative people! I'm new to Ubuntu Studio!
<nooo000b> Hey, random question - I just bought a new motherboard (Crosshair VI Hero). Is there any chance that the mobo has a higher quality DAC than my Scarlett 2i2?
<nooo000b> My initial thought is.... no. But I'm not really sure since the Mobo is brand new and the DAC is a few years old
<OvenWerks> nooo000b: not likely
<OvenWerks> Assuming it is an HDA unit, the standard thing I have seen is minimum latency is jack set to 64/3... and the preamp will probably be just barely good enough to use for skype.
<OvenWerks> nooo000b: Also, the internal audio ciruitry is surrounded by digital and powersupply noise, but the 2i2 is in it's own box.
<OvenWerks> nooo000b: also, if I remember correctly, the 2i2 has balanced inputs and instrument inputs. both will be superiour to any internal HDA system
<OvenWerks> the 2i2 will be 24bit 48k input, the HDA will likely be 20bit though the output may be 24bit. In general I have found the HDA output quality to be OK, but the input quality to be only slightly better than a cassete. Problems I have seen include different noise level from left to right, inline HW SRC that leaves one channel when recorded long than the other... etc. I have been able to get passable input audio with internal audio by setting boos
<OvenWerks> Hmm, that last may have been cut off it is so long. Ask if you wsih me to split it
<nooo000b> OvenWerks: Thanks for the detailed response! That's kind of what I figured, just wanted to make sure
<studio-user368> help
#ubuntustudio 2017-09-29
<studio-user850> Hello
<wook_> i've got a good question, i just installed ubuntu studio 14.04 on an old laptop. even after running sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade i can't seem to find a way to open nautilus. i tried installing it by installing repositories but it keeps telling me package nautilus has no installation candidate
#ubuntustudio 2017-10-01
<studio-user869> bonjour, comment ont fais pour arrêter une installation en cour, et changer de Ubuntu version???
<krytarik> !fr | studio-user869
<ubottu> studio-user869: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<studio-user869> thank you , excuse me...
#ubuntustudio 2018-09-24
<eagles0513875> Eickmeyer: hey mate can i have a word with you if you have the chance.
#ubuntustudio 2018-09-26
<tgm4883> This might be a crazy idea, but is there any way to remove the monitor, click, and auditioner tracks/busses in Ardour 5?
<Eickmeyer> tgm4883: Check in #ardour for specifics, but long-story-short, yes.
<Eickmeyer> I only know how to remove the Monitor bus, but the other ones are hard-coded afaik. Again, check in #ardour.
<tgm4883> Eickmeyer: thanks, checking there now
#ubuntustudio 2018-09-30
<TurBoss> Hello
<TurBoss> I'm unable to start Jack if I select an HDMI output
<OvenWerks> TurBoss: that may be true
<OvenWerks> what are you using as input?
<TurBoss> oh sorry I forgot to mention that I found a solution
<TurBoss> hw:Nividia,7
<OvenWerks> no problem :)
<TurBoss> no inputs
<OvenWerks> ah, good.
<TurBoss> thanks :)
#ubuntustudio 2019-09-23
<jamesg27> Hello good evening, I have just installed Ubuntu Studio Disco Dingo 19.04 on a Toshiba Satellite C55
<jamesg27> It did not recognize the built in laptop keyboard or trackpad, I am trying solutions to make them work, working with a usb at the moment, kybrd and mouse, one of the solutions I found was to update the kernel, I currently have 5.0.0-29-lowlatency, and the possible solution advised to update to kernel to 5.1.16 through PPA
<jamesg27> Since I am new I do not know exactly how to update only the kernel, using ubuntu studios low latency, which is the point I installed Ubuntu Studio, could someone please advice me?
<jamesg27> Having a rough install, does not detect internal keyboard, trackpad, external bluetooth keyboard, and has wifi intermittengly
<jamesg27> I installed from scratch on laptop
<jamesg27> I am really excited to try ubutustudio, used linux many years ago, trying to come back to it
<tomreyn> jamesg27: hmm, that's unfortunate, it's actually quite rare that an internal laptop keyboard isnt detected. sure, you can try a different kernel version, though 19.04 only supports a single kernel version. you could also take a look at your logs and try to understand what's causing these issues, and how to handle them with the kernel version you already have.
<tomreyn> "journalctl -b"  shows your system and application logs since the latest reboot. to share it here, use     journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999   (you can also try getting help in #ubuntu, since this should be an ubuntu 19.04-wide issue with your hardware).
<jamesg27> Thank you let me try to print the log
<jamesg27> thank you for your help, here is the link for the log   <pre>https://termbin.com/2kth</pre>
<jamesg27> I have npo problem with a single kernel, what I do not know is hopw to update it to the 5.1.16 throu8gh ppa like a person said it worked for them, without loosing the low latency kernel which is the reason I installed ubuntustudio for multimedia applications
<tomreyn> jamesg27: i suspect you added those extra kernel parameters in an attempt to fix the issue?
<jamesg27> no no I currently have the 5.0.0-29-lowlatency that came with the install, I learned that the updating to the 5.1.16 through ppa helped another user with this same problem, So I thought I should try it, but I dont know how
<jamesg27> yes that is correct
<tomreyn> about the newer kernel version: i believe i would do you a disfavor by suggesting ways to install different but unsupported kernel versions. what i can suggest is to install 18.04 LTS instead, which will offer at least two, maybe three, kernel versions to choose from.
<jamesg27> qahhh I c... and how do you choose those kernel versions, do they come up as options in the menu while you are installing
<jamesg27> I am also going to try and update the bios of the laptop, since it has the 1st version...
<jamesg27> i think i will try that before installing 18.04 lts
<jamesg27> did you happen to see something important in the logs?
<tomreyn> i generally recommend bios updates, too
<tomreyn> i'm still reading those logs
<tomreyn>  TOSHIBA Satellite C55-A/Portable PC, BIOS 1.10 12/03/2013
<jamesg27> ok ok ty
<tomreyn> but i think you should remove those extra kernel parameters, do the bios upgrade and test that way first of all.
<tomreyn> and share another log based on it, too.
<jamesg27> ty what extra kernel parameters? how do i do that?
<tomreyn> i8042.nomux=1 i8042.reset acpi=noirq
<tomreyn> those three, did you not add those to /etc/default/grub ?
<jamesg27> ahh that was somebody elses solution i tried that i found online, did not work
<jamesg27> yes
<jamesg27> i did
<tomreyn> you can copy line that's in the file and comment it out (place a # in front), then remove those options off the non commented line.
<tomreyn> so you keep it for later
<jamesg27> ok i will remove those, and try the bios update , if it does not work, i will install 18.04 LTS
<tomreyn> then run     sudo update-grub
<jamesg27> yes thank you
<jamesg27> will do that right now, and will make a bootable usb with the bios update,
<tomreyn> good luck. if you'll return here and want to address me later, be sure to mention my nickname, tomreyn (or i may not notice). but i may also no longer be at the computer then (just logged in).
<jamesg27> thank you tom I appreciate your help, do i mention your nick with the @ infront?
<jamesg27> Tom I found some instructions on how to update the bios on linux, they recommend a prog called 'unetbootin' but I do not find it on the software center, can you recommend something else I can use?
<jamesg27> I have the updated bios, but it is an exe, and inside there is an iso image..
<jamesg27> that was the only update avaliable on the laptops page on the toshiba website
<tomreyn> no need for the @ here on irc. if yu ever want a better chaqt client, you can install hexchat (on several operating systems including ubuntu linux).
<tomreyn> jamesg27: << this should make your browser tab flash, and similarily it'd try to ge tmy attention here.
<tomreyn> you can use    usb-creator-gtk    (probably already installed) to write the iso to a USB stick - but be aware that the entire stick gets overwritten that way - backup your data first.
<Uhfgood> I don't have experience with any version of linux.  I'm running windows 7, and most likely will want to dual-boot.  Where should I start?
<jazzslag> Uhfgood I'd make a bootable USB of the latest version (19.04) and take it for a spin
<Uhfgood> ok, i'll probably have to burn an iso and use a dvd.  I don't have any extra usb drives (I guess I'm still stuck in the last century ;-))
<Uhfgood> jazzslag - thanks
<tomreyn> dvd should work, too (but yes, i'd prefer usb)
<wonko> OvenWerks: Well, the good news is jackd appears to be more stable now. Hasn't restarted at all over the weekend. The bad news is I do still get 4-5 xruns per minute, but we also haven't figured out the irq thing so there is hope. :)
<jazzslag> wonko which version are you using? I just upgraded to 19.04 and is super stable
<wonko> 19.04
<wonko> I've tried shortening the USB extension cable to the audio device and I got a proper mic so I'm no longer doing zita-a2j for the shitty webcam mic. One of those things may have solved the issue. :)
<wonko> Or neither did and it's a coincidence. :)
<Eickmeyer> jazzslag: wonko has some IRQ conflict problems, from what I understand. Fairly unique to his hardware.
<jazzslag> Eickmeter ah ok sorry to trivialise
<jazzslag> simply installing 19.04 and playing with the Carla settings fixed a very specific problem I had, so I assumed 19.04 was the magic cure-all :D
<wonko> Well, the IRQ thing is still an issue. I'm not sure if that's related to the jackd stability or not. A lot of unknowns here. :)
<Eickmeyer> wonko: It absolutely is. If the IRQ thing is conflicting, you bet jackd is going to have a problem.
<wonko> oh, getting the audio device onto a different controller than the mouse/keyboard may also have played a part to stability. Hard to say.
<wonko> I'm not sure it's conflicting though or not
<wonko> those are just guesses Oven and I had. :)
<Eickmeyer> Well, they're decent guesses.
<wonko> still need to figure out a way to determine which is the correct irq handler for chrt though.
<Eickmeyer> Yeah. That stuff is over my head, unfortunately.
<wonko> Yeah, I don't quite understand things at this depth either
<wonko> The thing I don't understand is if I follow the path all the way to the pci usb controller its IRQ is 24, but there is no process for that, only for 35 which is the root hub it's connected to
 * Eickmeyer whoosh
<wonko> EXACTLY
<wonko> I'm asking some people smarter than me to see what they say. :)
<wonko> <deviant-> pcie interrupts are message signaled; the controller puts a message in a ring buffer and then (maybe) flags a physical interrupt line to say the queue needs processing
<wonko> <deviant-> so the thread in this case is the kthread that's processing that ring buffer
<wonko> So that technically answers the question
<wonko> I just don't know how that applies to what I'm doing. :)
<OvenWerks> wonko: it means that the computer doesn't bother with the physical IRQ... the one listed by lspci
<OvenWerks>  it uses a virtual or messages irq.
<wonko> is that the one we're getting from /sys?
<OvenWerks> *messaged
 * OvenWerks has forgotten where we were with that
<wonko> Lost in the woods I think
<OvenWerks> if the one from sys matches the one shown in /proc/interrupts then that is the correct one
<OvenWerks> /proc/interrupts shows what is actually being seen by the cpu
<wonko> so looking at the irq for the PCIe USB card, they do not match
<wonko> for the root hub I think they do
<wonko> but there is no process for the USB card anyway so I'm not sure what magic that is
<wonko> PCIe PME, aerdrv is what shows up on 35 from /proc/interrupts
<OvenWerks> wonko: when I was playing with it on my system... I was finding that the irq listed in lspci -v was the right one... not sure what changed... oh maybe I was looking at my ethernet card
<wonko> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Nbh5H3WsHm/
<wonko> ugh, lspci -v on this system is painful. :)
<wonko> wonko@deepthought:~/bin$ lspci -v | wc -l
<wonko> 868
<wonko> so lspci output matches expectations
<wonko> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2yR588xVhs/
<wonko> using /sys to fine the irq matches that anyway
<wonko> s/fine/find/
<OvenWerks> wonko: first thing is that /sys/devices/ does not show me everything
<OvenWerks> ... /sys/devices has a sub directory pci0000:00
<OvenWerks> but lspci seems to show pci0000:02 - 05
<OvenWerks> wonko: I think you are looking for /sys/bus/pci/devices/<device>/msi_irqs/
<OvenWerks> the MSI is the key
<OvenWerks> wonko: this is for my ethernet because it has the same problem.
<OvenWerks> $ cat pci/devices/0000\:03\:00.0/irq -> 17
<OvenWerks> ls pci/devices/0000\:03\:00.0/msi_irqs/ -> 26  27  28  29  30
<wonko> yeah, looking at the msi IRQs they match nothing else I've collected before. :)
<OvenWerks> Ya 5 of them this is an Intel i210
<wonko> wonko@deepthought:~/bin$ ls /sys/devices/pci0000:80/0000:80:02.0/0000:81:00.0/msi_irqs
<wonko> 38  39  40  41  42  43  44  45
<wonko> 81:00.0 is the PCIe USB controller
<OvenWerks> except I bet you find the same list for your internal USB pci "card"
<OvenWerks> I did try blacklisting the xhci module with no success
<OvenWerks> there is supposed to be a bit that can be turned off in the usb controller that changes that too.
<OvenWerks> https://www.systutorials.com/241533/how-to-force-a-usb-3-0-port-to-work-in-usb-2-0-mode-in-linux/
<OvenWerks> wonko: I found a number of pages about turning off xhci and why that are not related to audio but usb device count:
<OvenWerks> https://acroname.com/blog/why-cant-i-connect-more-usb-30-devices-my-system
<OvenWerks> http://marc.merlins.org/perso/linux/post_2018-12-20_Getting-Around-USB3-xhci-32-Device-Limit-_Max-number-of-devices-this-xHCI-host-supports-is-32_.html
<OvenWerks> wonko: however it is obvious to me that because of the horrible way xhci does things, you may have little choice
<wonko> ugh
<wonko> smart guy can't figure out how we need to do this because he's pretty sure this interrupt is handled as a kthread so there is no way to alter the priority
<OvenWerks> you do need thge right irq one way or the other
<wonko> that he's figured out so far anyway
<OvenWerks> what does your jack log look like when there is an xrun?
<OvenWerks> Is there one particular port that is listed every time?
<OvenWerks> I am guessing you have both pulse and usb bridging turned off?
<wonko> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mNTy5NZsw6/
<wonko> no, those bridges are both on I believe
<OvenWerks> pulse in was not fiished seems to be pretty common.
<OvenWerks> a2j needs to be on, I meant usb bridging and pulse bridge size is greater than 0
<OvenWerks> wonko: also pavucontrol in the Confiuration tab should say "No cards available for configuration"
<OvenWerks> It is almost like pulse is picking up another sync source
<wonko> indeed it does say that, yes
<OvenWerks> Hmm, normally pulse doesn't give problems like that unless it can see another device.
<OvenWerks> but pulse is causing xruns in an almost clock like way.
<OvenWerks> not quite
<OvenWerks> two or three in a row then nothing for a bit
<wonko> So I'm reading a bit and they mentioned rtirq
<wonko> so I wanted to see what it was doing
<wonko> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BdnGjJ3fmx/
<wonko> Looks like it just takes the IRQs handling USB devices and blindly assigns decending prioroty
<wonko> priority
<wonko> with HDA-Intel at the top
<wonko> and wtf even is that?
<wonko> I have no intel audio
<wonko> and yes, it's not handling stuff like usb5 like you want it to it doesn't look like
<wonko> Well
<wonko> actually I think it would if it found it in the output of /etc/interrupts
<wonko> but at least in my case usb5 doesn't show up there
<wonko> the only ones that show up are usb1, usb2 and usb3
<OvenWerks> yup...
<OvenWerks>  That has been my experience too.
<OvenWerks> it has found something that looks like an HDA controller
<OvenWerks> it could very well be your display has an hdmi line and some MB handle that using hda
<OvenWerks> (or you graphics card)
<wonko> ah, yes, that is the case
<wonko> I don't use it, but the nvidia card has audio
<OvenWerks> I have seen hdmi two ways, as a part of hda or PCU or the may be a batch of [hdmi]
<OvenWerks> it seems the new way is to separate out hdmi which often requires a large latency to even work.
<wonko> so if I put usb before snd in /etc/defaults/rtirq it at least puts the USB before that, but honestly it's not even used so I doubt that'll have much impact
<OvenWerks> if you know the irq you want you can use like 38-xhci in rtirq
<wonko> that's the problem, I don't. :)
<wonko> I still haven't worked that part out yet
<wonko> I mean unless I prioritize the pci hub, but I don't think that's what we want?
<OvenWerks> so if cat /proc/interrupts has one of the with :usb5 that would be the one or if the same output shows one og the irqs with a lot of activity on only one cpu
<wonko> there is no usb5 unfortunately
<wonko> only usb1/2/3
<wonko> no 4/5/6
<OvenWerks> well looking at  cat /proc/interropts my usb audio device shows as:  20:    2774412          0         30          0   IO-APIC  20-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1
<OvenWerks> note the first number after the irq is quite high while the next three nujmbers are low or none.
<OvenWerks>  this is compared to: 23:          0      38027     331623         63   IO-APIC  23-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb2
<OvenWerks> which is my mouse
<OvenWerks> the numbers are lower eventhough I just plugged the audio in while the mouse has been there since boot
<OvenWerks> So you should be able to guess which of the eh/xhci are handling your USB audio by looking for such a pattern
<wonko> 116:          0     359301          0          0          0       9035          0     202119    2862447       1995          0          0          0      12727          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0        909          0          0      67105          0          0          0          0          0   32437585          0          0
<wonko> 5524745    5286763          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0          0  IR-PCI-MSI 512000-edge      ahci[0000:00:1f.2]
<wonko> oh wait
<wonko> that's all the CPUs, isn't it?
<wonko> so I'll need to look at every other one?
<wonko> GRRR
<OvenWerks> so maybe show me what cat /proc/interrputs |grep hcd
<wonko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5y5t6VmVjB/
<wonko> 38 looks like a winner
<OvenWerks> ya that would be my guess
<wonko> so how would I tell rtirq to set that one highest?
<OvenWerks> so for rtirq use 38-xhci
<OvenWerks> I would do "38-xhci snd usb"
<OvenWerks> but you should be able to not include usb or snd try it both ways :)
<wonko> wonko@deepthought:~/.log/jack$ sudo /etc/init.d/rtirq restart
<wonko> Setting IRQ priorities: start [HDA-Intel] irq=184 pid=1498 prio=85: OK.
<wonko> Setting IRQ priorities: start [ehci_hcd] irq=18 pid=557 prio=80: OK.
<wonko> Setting IRQ priorities: start [ehci_hcd] irq=19 pid=556 prio=79: OK.
<wonko> Setting IRQ priorities: start [xhci_hcd] irq=38 pid=559 prio=80: OK.
<OvenWerks> 38 and 18 are conected then
<OvenWerks> also rtirq does not reset stuff it did last time very well may have to reboot to see the real effect
<wonko> it's still putting hda ahead of it though
<wonko> which is a tad confusing
<OvenWerks> yes, but it may be left from last boot
<wonko> hmm, ok
<OvenWerks> rtirq does not lower old irq settings
<wonko> ah, ok
<wonko> I can try a reboot
<OvenWerks> at least that was what the docs used to say... thogh I haven't read them lately
<OvenWerks> but even still with what you had, your audio card should be a higher priority than yur mouse
<OvenWerks> wonko: are you running hyperthreading?
<OvenWerks> ie, is you cpu x cores/(x*2)threads?
<wonko> yes, hyperthreading
<wonko> after reboot:
<wonko> wonko@deepthought:~$ /etc/init.d/rtirq status
<wonko>   PID CLS RTPRIO  NI PRI %CPU STAT COMMAND	
<wonko>  1444 FF      85   - 125  0.0 S    irq/184-snd_hda	
<wonko>   555 FF      80   - 120  0.0 S    irq/18-ehci_hcd	
<wonko>   557 FF      80   - 120  0.7 S    irq/38-xhci_hcd	
<wonko>   554 FF      79   - 119  0.0 S    irq/19-ehci_hcd	
<wonko>   558 FF      79   - 119  0.0 S    irq/39-xhci_hcd	
<wonko> so snd is still top, but 38/18 is at least second highest
<OvenWerks> in testing I did some time ago (think P4) I found that with hyperthreading enabled the lowest quite stable low xrun latency I could go on my PCI audio was about 62/2. with hyperthreading disabled I was able to have 16/2 with no xruns
<wonko> Hmmm
<wonko> I probably don't *need* hyperthreading
<wonko> 28 cores should be more than enough. :)
<OvenWerks> with latencies above 64/2 there seemed to be little difference
<wonko> well, i'm at 128/2
<OvenWerks>  I have also found that having "Boost" turned off helps
<wonko> although shouldn't I have 3? Is that still the recommended number of periods for usb?
<OvenWerks> by the time you get to 128 it should not matter.
<wonko> ok, well let's watch it and see what happens
<wonko> so far no xruns
<OvenWerks> USB is 1 ms cycles (maybe 1.25ms I have heard other places)
<wonko> starting qsynth caused an xrun
<OvenWerks> so 16/3 at 48k is 1ms
<OvenWerks> So long as you don't get them while using qsynth that is ok
<wonko> yeah, played some stuff an no xruns while playing
<OvenWerks> so the minimum a USB device can run is 32/3 ish
<wonko> The annoying part about debugging this is now there's nothing really to do except wait and see what happens
<OvenWerks> I purposely chose the i5 over the i7 (there was no i9 at the time and xeon was too pricey) because I felt that paying for hyperthreading I wasn't going to use anyway :)
<wonko> I didn't pay for these CPUs/RAM so I wasn't complaining. :)
<OvenWerks>  :)
<OvenWerks> best way.
<wonko> I probably should have sold them and gotten something else with the money but at the time they made sense
<wonko> to keep that is
<OvenWerks> I likely would have done the same
<wonko> We were possibly moving out of the country and dragging a rack full of server gear wasn't feasable so this became my everything box. It is *really* good at that. :)
<wonko> Also, it's very good at building UnrealEngine4 for linux. :)
<OvenWerks> Ya, I build enough stuff I would like it for that
<wonko> 11 minutes. Last I tried building it was on an i7 laptop and it took like 2 hours and didn't even finish. :)
<wonko> their build process scales nicely across CPUs
<wonko> and ran the thing up to 4% idle
<OvenWerks> I build Ardour quite a bit. my laptop takes an hour at least, this is 14 min and someone with a server similar to your's reports less than 1 min
<OvenWerks> Ardour pins all of my cpus to 100
<OvenWerks>  I use that to monitor my temperature if it gets too high it is time to clean dust out
<wonko> nice. :)
<wonko> I haven't run into too many dust issues yet
<wonko> although the radiator for the 1080 will clog up eventually
<studiobot> <miftahulAlvinRizki> 😔
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @miftahulAlvinRizki [😔], Do you have a support issue?
<wonko> OvenWerks: as things stand now my CPUs are running at 49C and 54C
<OvenWerks> while working hard or at idle?
<wonko> mostly idle
<wonko> it's hard to make this thing work hard
<wonko> I should build UE4 again
<wonko> so far still no xruns except for that one starting qsynth
<OvenWerks> mine idles at around 25C and gets to about 70C at 100% times 4
<wonko> Xeons run a lot hotter in my experience
<studiobot> <miftahulAlvinRizki> No, i just confused about bot. Did you know something?
<OvenWerks> I think my do not excede is 90C
<OvenWerks> So 20 min with no x runs. that is not a bad place to start
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @miftahulAlvinRizki [No, i just confused about bot. Did you know something?], The bot is a bridge to our IRC channel.
<OvenWerks> It remains to be seen if your IF will use the same IRQ every boot. But time will tell. If you boot some time and the xruns go up that would be something to check
<wonko> boo, just got come
<wonko> some
<OvenWerks> Did cron just run something in the background? (apt update for example)
<wonko> I started doing a sizable apt install
<OvenWerks>  That would do it, some network operations are more atomic than I like
<wonko> ok, that's good to know
<OvenWerks> If you had to do an apt anything to get xruns you are doing well
<OvenWerks> wonko: next test: set sample buffer to 64/3
<OvenWerks> or 64/2 or 32/3
<OvenWerks>   :)
<wonko> That was my plan. :)
<studiobot> <miftahulAlvinRizki> @Eickmeyer [The bot is a bridge to our IRC channel.], Okay, thank you
<wonko> OvenWerks: building UE4 (takes idle to 0.2%) and the CPUs topped out at 59C and 68C
#ubuntustudio 2019-09-24
<Uhfgood> Is there a way to allow ubuntu to use ntfs drives?
<wonko> OvenWerks: No more xruns, however jackd crashed again. :'(
<wonko> 64/2 is definitely pushing it
<wonko> OvenWerks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/prvDXXjCmv/
<wonko> Sitting overnight, 128/2
<wonko> We have made definite progress on the crashing issue though. Before there was a 100% chance it would have crashed by morning time and I would have to restart everything
<wonko> The problem with this being an everything system (although its less everything that it was in the past) is it's hard to know exactly what else is going on. It's also hard to have control over everything else. A dedicated music computer might be something I'll have to consider at some point.
<OvenWerks> wonko: that is likely to be system events in cron
<wonko> That's what I was thinking
<wonko> because it was really only at that one time
<wonko> so something happened
<OvenWerks> wonko: the log is clean except for those times
<wonko> yep
<wonko> nothing since then
<wonko> So I think we can call 128/2 a success
<wonko> 64/2 was instance xruns, so that's not likely to work
<OvenWerks> 64/3?
<wonko> I can try that
<wonko> one PulseIn but so far nothing else
<wonko> 64/2 was a bunch of constant ones so that's looking good
<wonko> oh, a couple right there
<OvenWerks> wonko: so set it to 64/3 if you wish to try more tuning of your system or run 128/2 for live (synth) kinds of things and for recording, 1024 may be just fine.
<wonko> I'm going to leave it at 64/3 for a while and see how it does
<wonko> and two more xruns as soon as I said that. :)
<wonko> 128/2 may be the best I'm going to reasonably get
<wonko> for solid xrun-less operation
<OvenWerks> 128/2 has been quite usable for me
<wonko> if my math is correct we're talking 4ms vs 5.3ms which is probably not going to be noticable
<wonko> yeah, bunch more, so 128/2 it is
<OvenWerks> I found guitar effects use to be the most picky for me... I have actually found 1024 is ok for playing a synth... but I am not a piano player :)
<wonko> I'm supposed to be learning the guitar. Need to make time for that. :)
<wonko> I really need to pick the piano back up though too
<wonko> I've been not doing music for far too long
<wonko> ok, next issue is I need to figure out this Calf Analyzer issue
<OvenWerks> piano and keyboards are not the same.
<OvenWerks> beware too many calf plugins in Ardour
<wonko> in this case the term is interchangable because I haven't touched either in forever. :)
<wonko> I'm doing the plugins in Carla
<wonko> thought I'd give that a go
<wonko> but I might switch back to running them in ardour
<wonko> the issue is if I click on the GUI button in the rack for Anazlyser it crashes carla
<wonko> none of the other calf stuff does that, they all work as intended
<OvenWerks> in my case I haven't either, but I am not willing to even try to play piano in frront of people... keyboard pads and stuff I am ok with
<wonko> I'm not willing to play anything in front of anyone at this point
<wonko> I haven't touched an instrument in probably 20 years
<OvenWerks> Ouch
<wonko> yeah
<wonko> I need to fix that
<wonko> getting this computer setup is supposed to be the motivation for that. :)
<wonko> Did you see my UE4 build temp results?
<OvenWerks> I find leaving a guitar beside my desk helps... even a solid body not plugged in.
<wonko> Yeah, the other part was (we just moved) getting this office setup properly
<wonko> so now the computer/desk/etc part is mostly done (once I get the mic stand)
<wonko> I just need to fix the one outlet that isn't working so I can put the printer where it belongs
<wonko> and then find a reasonable place to put the guitar and shitty keyboard we have
<wonko> The tiny midi keyboard sits on my desk for fiddling with
<wonko> boo, jack crashed
<wonko> so that's not gone
<wonko> I *did* move it back to the longer cable because the short one was too short. I'll try the middle length one and see how that is
<Uhfgood> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItlldOmHhFE - The end of UFD Tech
<Eickmeyer> Uhfgood: Please stay on-topic in here. That video link has nothing to do with Ubuntu Studio. Also, this is a support channel, that was completely off-topic.
<wonko> OvenWerks: yeah, looks like 128/2 is the sweet spot on this system so looks like I'll stick with that. :)
<Alton> HI!
#ubuntustudio 2019-09-25
<Tode_I> Anyone know how to unlearn a CC control mapping in Zyn Fusion?
<Eickmeyer> Tode_I: I don't know (not a keyboard player), but you can try asking in #lad. The developer hangs out in there often.
<Tode_I> lad you say? Merci!
<wonko> OvenWerks: Another jack crash, dammit!
<wonko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2vpGYSDFX7/
<wonko> The last two days worth of logs
<mrz80> wonko:   Just off the cuff, one thing that jumps out at me is  1m[31mERROR: Cannot lock down 82280346 byte memory area (Cannot allocate memory)[0m  pretty much as soon as jackd starts.
<mrz80> I've seen some discussion threads about running configured for unlimited memory allocation
<mrz80> Maybe try configuring jackd to run with no memory lock?
<wonko> Any idea how I do that? 😁
<mrz80> If you're running qjackctl, select setup, then go to the advanced tab under settings
<mrz80> There's an option there for running with no memory lock
<wonko> I'm using ubuntustudio-controls, let me check what options it has
<wonko> doesn't look like a settable option there
<mrz80> hmm...
 * OvenWerks notes that jack does not fail to start or run, meaning that memory locking is unlikely to be the problem
<wonko> what's the exact issue then with the memory?
<wonko> or is it just a harmless warning?
<OvenWerks> earlier work showed that the usb device was doing odd reconnects
<wonko> is there something I can maybe be watching (system level) to see what's up with that?
<OvenWerks> If the reconnects were quick, things recovered. if not jack would eventually crash
<OvenWerks> wonko: ls /etc/seccurity/limits.d/
<OvenWerks> should show audio.conf
<wonko> is this meaningful?
<wonko> [116257.414153] xhci_hcd 0000:81:00.0: WARN Event TRB for slot 7 ep 12 with no TDs queued?
<wonko> yes, I see audio.conf
<OvenWerks> possibly
<wonko> 81:00.00 is the usb card the audio device is plugged inot
<wonko> into
<wonko> @audio   -  rtprio     95
<wonko> @audio   -  memlock    unlimited
<wonko> #@audio   -  nice      -19
<wonko> is the contents of audio.conf
<OvenWerks> I thought that would be the case, so far as I know when you start -controls it has no red warning at the top and it test mem locking.
<OvenWerks> right, that makes sense
<OvenWerks> I don't know what the xhci error means though
<wonko> i'm googling now. :)
<OvenWerks> But before I changed -controls we were seeing the same usb box was sending device connects more than once.
<wonko> ok, red herring it seems
<wonko> maybe
<wonko> it's hard to say
<wonko> everything pertaining to that message is years old
<wonko> in a much older kernel
<OvenWerks> which device (USB) do you have a gain?
<OvenWerks> *again
<wonko> MiDiPLUS AKM320, Korg nanoKONTROL2, Native Instruments Komplete Audio 6 Mk2, Logitech webcam, Das Keyboard and Logitech M705
<wonko> also, seems like Asus just released a new BIOS for this motherboard (more than 2 years after the last bios version!)
<wonko> so I'm also going to try that.
<OvenWerks> how about that, my $0.01 audio interface sounds better than my $0.68 audio interface  :)
<OvenWerks> using input only, so I don't know how the output sounds. The 68 cent one had a higher frequency buzz (power supply noise?) but the 1 cent one doesn't.
<OvenWerks> I am using it for guitar input and find that computer mics are wired oddly. They are trs and I have to pull the plug out so my plugs tip matched the socket ring. I also notice noises that indicate there is dc on the input (scratchy controls, loud clicks when plugging) so a blocking cap would be in order.
<OvenWerks> also to note I am running them at 128/2 which may be below design limits ...
<Eickmeyer> wonko, OvenWerks: The memory allocation issue is an issue with systemd that was fixed in the verion in 19.10, so I highly suggest the beta at this point.
 * Eickmeyer is working on all sorts of blog post stuff at this point.
<OvenWerks> something like that had crossed my mind. Good to know.
<Eickmeyer> I'm also going to be going hardcore on release notes.
<OvenWerks> However, my gut feeling with the above problem is an under powered usb box.
<Eickmeyer> Very well possible.
<wonko> Well I updated my BIOS now my computer won't boot. Yay!
<Eickmeyer> Oof
<OvenWerks> wonko: can you enter the bios? maybe enter and safe bios and try.
<OvenWerks> may have to reset to default... or reset things up or whatever bcause the the place the bios stores it's variables may have reordered or something.
<OvenWerks> s/safe/save/
<wonko> Looks like the update set things back to default
<wonko> So it's trying to legacy boot a uefi system
<wonko> Is my theory anyway
<wonko> 🤣
<wonko> Yep, that was it
<wonko> Well, now on to the next issue. Stuck at the grub splash screen after hitting boot on the default option.
<wonko> Oh, whole thing was locked up. Had to hit the reset button.
<wonko> And booting
<wonko> OvenWerks: It I turn boost back on the cpu temps hit 69C and 83C
#ubuntustudio 2019-09-26
<Jamesg27> tomreyn hello there, you helped me 2 nights before.. I have returned to Linux after a long hiatus.. installed ubuntu studio on a toshiba satellite laptop but after install keyboard and trackpad do not work.. they work in the bios just not in login screen or after logged in.. using a usb keybrd and mouse at the moment.. I have  uninstalled 19.04 and
<Jamesg27> installed 18.04 LTS like tom said, I  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-all.. without luck, installed synpatics packages through synaptic package manager.. I read a user that said that after he upgraded to kernel 5.1.16 through PPA he resolved the issue, the kernel I have right now is the one that came with 18.04 LTS "4.15.0-64-lowlatency"
<Jamesg27> but I do not know what other action i should take...
<Jamesg27> I also took laptop apart disconnected keyboard and trackpad, dusted the insides, and cleaned ribbons and then reconnected again.. to the same result, they work normally in the bios but not after.. I can see how the light on the 'numlock' key stays on permanently in losing screen and beyond..
<Jamesg27> I don't know how i can update the kernel, as I want to keep the low latency kernel which is the reason I installed and am eager to try ubuntu studio...
<Eickmeyer> !hwe | Jamesg27: Try this
<ubottu> Jamesg27: Try this: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Jamesg27> Eickmeyer thank you very much, will try the 18.04 solution right now..
<Jamesg27> I had installed the 19.04 on the first run but Tomreyn advised for me to stick to 18.04 its since I was having these hardware issues.
<Jamesg27> I did it, and rebooted, this is what it said on the terminal:
<Jamesg27> linux-generic-hwe-18.04 is already the newest version (5.0.0.29.86).The following packages will be REMOVED:  xserver-xorg-input-allThe following NEW packages will be installed:  xserver-xorg-hwe-18.040 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 1 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<Jamesg27> Hi, sorry to bother u again but I have done something very stpid by mistake... I accidentally just now disabled the mouse in the 'mouse and touchpad' GUI.. and now i don't have a mouse, could somebody please help me enable the mouse through the terminal? I am logged in the machine through ssh..
<Jamesg27> its a usb mouse
<Jamesg27> Found some directions here.. https://lxadm.com/Disable_/_enable_keyboard_and_mouse_in_Linux  but when i try the very fist command 'input --list' I get Unable to connect to X server
<Jamesg27> I am at an impasse, I am connected to the machine through ssh and would like to enable the usb mouse (the only working mouse) through terminal.. the machine has gone dark because of screensaverr.. and I can't move the mouse because it is disabled..
<Jamesg27>  ok resolved it by getting an usb mouse from my gf... found another one, it worked and I enabled the usb one.. wow
<jamesg27> I am now trying to understand why the external usb  keyboard, connects and disconnects by itself... it is very strange '=(
<Eickmeyer> jamesg27: rather than writing paragraphs in here, you might get some actual support from the #ubuntu channel (remember, Ubuntu Studio IS Ubuntu, not a derivitive). Alas, I can't help beyond what I've already helped with as I'm getting ready for the release of 19.10 Beta which should land tomorrow. But, since #ubuntu is much more active, you might get help there.
<jamesg27> Thank you for your response..and for clearing that up, you say that it is Ubuntu, so everything of Ubuntu I can apply in Ubuntustudio?
<Eickmeyer> Aside from the desktop environment specific stuff, yes.
<Eickmeyer> The "Studio" bit just tells you what's installed by default. Much like the K in Kubuntu or the X in Xubuntu or the L in Lubuntu.
<Eickmeyer> It's ALL part of Ubuntu. :)
<jamesg27> ahh I understand, I thought the kernel of Ubuntustudio was specific for working with graphics, video, etc...
<Eickmeyer> One of my pet peeves is how Distrowatch lists us as separate distros.
<jamesg27> that it was tweaked at a profound level compared to normal Ubuntu..
<Eickmeyer> No, no no. It's more tuned for audio work, but is just a few flags different than the generic kernel.
<Eickmeyer> Not that profound. Just a few configs here and there, but nothing earth-shattering.
<Eickmeyer> We're too small of a team for that.
<jamesg27> Ahhh ok ok thank you I am understanding better now..
<jamesg27> Do you recommend that I stay with the default desktop for this laptop with hardware config problems?
<Eickmeyer> There are literally a handfull of us (5).
<jamesg27> I understand..
<jamesg27> Since it is not a very powerful laptop, it came originally with win 8, I thought that maybe another theme  other than xfce would be lighter
<Eickmeyer> If the default Ubuntu desktop is what you want (GNOME), and it was working better, I'd suggest sticking with that.
<Eickmeyer> To get the benefits of Ubuntu Studio on that, we have this:
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<jamesg27> I have never used it before the only one I have tried is the desktop that came with Ubuntustudio 18.04 LTS the one on now
<jamesg27> Ahh thank you will save that. Do you think I should try a normal Ubuntu install and that solution you just shared with me.. that that maybe would help these hardware issues?
<Eickmeyer> Well, to be clear, Ubuntu Studio 18.04 isn't LTS unless you use the backports PPA because we did not release it beyond a 9-month support cycle initially.
<Eickmeyer> However, Ubuntu (and all other flavors) ARE LTS for 18.04, so we had to do something.
<Eickmeyer> Again, if Ubuntu was working better, go with that and install the installer along with the Backports PPA.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<Eickmeyer> Although, another resource is #xubuntu since we share the same default desktop environment and they can probe deeper.
<jamesg27> haven't tried Ubuntu install yet, have just installed Ubuntustudio
<jamesg27> Ahh thank you
<Eickmeyer> Our specialty is the multimedia stuff, not necessarily the GUI itself.
<Eickmeyer> But, all flavors are supported equallly in #ubuntu.
<jamesg27> I understand thank you... I work with video projections, vector images, that is why I thought that Ubuntustudio would be the flavor for me
<Eickmeyer> Oh, absolutely. I'm a 25-year audio engineer, 15-year video producer, and a 12-year professional photographer. That's part of how I landed here
<jamesg27> Wow that is great! :)
<Eickmeyer> Then about 18 months ago, I got involved with Ubuntu Studio and was shortly handed the reigns.
<jamesg27> I c.. so the channel is more about specific multimedia aspects of Ubuntustudio, and my questions or hardware props, like usb kybd connecting and disconnecting is more of a general Ubuntu question
<Eickmeyer> Yeah. Every now and then you might get lucky and get someone more familiar with that here, but not likely this time of night. It's a matter of how many people active in a channel at a given time. #ubuntu is far more active.
<Eickmeyer> 38 here, 116 in #xubuntu, and 1108 in #ubuntu.
<Eickmeyer> And most of those in each channel are just lurking.
<jamesg27> ok got it
<jamesg27> And the versions are the same, I mean, I now have Bionic Beaver 18.04, everything of vanilla Ubuntu 18.04 applies as well
<Eickmeyer> Exactly.
<Eickmeyer> There's a reason the codenames are all the same.
 * Eickmeyer is out
<studd> hello
<studd> Is there a way tp increase the scale of some apps like ardour? it's tiny on my screen
<studd> all the ubuntu studio tools are small
<wonko> Eickmeyer: Ah, you've learned all about, "You're willing to help? It's yours now, sucker!" :-D
<wonko> OvenWerks: As strange as this seems to me, it looks like that BIOS update actaully fixed that odd error I posted yesterday. Haven't seen it since.
<wonko> Jack still restarts so I'm going to go back to the shorter cable to see if that helps because honestly I don't know what else it could be.
<wonko> I'm not sure that helped or not last time though.
<Eickmeyer> wonko: Yeah, it's a constant struggle. Most of the time people, especially Studio users, don't know the vast resources available to them.
<wonko> I wonder what the best way to educate them is?
<wonko> can you do some sort of tip popup thing in xfce?
<wonko> that's probably the most effective option
<wonko> although I do tend to ignore those and set them to leave me along first thing
<wonko> so maybe not. :)
<Eickmeyer> wonko: It's in the wiki and on the website, so people just aren't paying attention. Definitely a minority of users.
<wonko> There's a wiki? :-D
<wonko> hmm, jack restart with shorter cable, so I'm pretty sure it's not related to the cable (or the cable just needs to be way shorter than I can make it)
<OvenWerks> wonko: in the end, because this problem is unique to you, you have to face the posibility that there is a hw problem as well. It is unlikely to be the actual USB hw, but possibly the hw that deals with the usb hw or the way it relates to that hw.
<OvenWerks> but before going there, have you run Ardour directly on alsa with that device? I don't recall anything you are using that requires jack.
<OvenWerks> maybe try turning jack off and running ardour with alsa and see if that has the same problem
<OvenWerks> (though the alsa back end in ardour is very similar to jack or at least jackd 1 anyway)
<OvenWerks> if you have dual boot to windows, does this problem persist? Does it persist with a generic kernel?
<OvenWerks> wonko: Eickmeyer has said that the 19.10 beta has better handling of memory reservation. it may be worth while trying that.
<Eickmeyer> Our latest CD image is marked as ready for beta, so that would be the one.
<OvenWerks> qsynth is just a wrapper for fluid synth and Ardour comes with a-fluidsynth as a plugin so it should be possible to load the same sound fonts
<wonko> OvenWerks: I'll definitely give the non-jack version a go to see if that's different. As a datapoint though, I ran this same setup under 18.04 for years with exactly zero issues so it may just be something that's changed from 18.04 -> 19.04
<wonko> Also, no dual boot
<wonko> Yeah, I don't know how to do things without jack. :)
<OvenWerks> So it may be the memory error which is fixed in 19.10
<wonko> Ok, I'll wait for 19.10 then
<wonko> am I going to be able to upgrade to the beta or will I need to wait for the actual release?
<OvenWerks> wonko: I think it is possible (wait for tomorrow I am told) but I am not so sure of the proceedure.
<wonko> Ok, no super rush on this, just curious
<OvenWerks> wonko: you could run from a usb stick for testing with out install
<wonko> Well, the problem there is it doesn't happen regularly
<wonko> so my computer would essentially be useless to me until it happened (or not)
<wonko> so I'll just wait to upgrade
<OvenWerks> right
<mobijubo> Thanks for the awesome Ubuntu Studio. I like it a lot.
<mobijubo> I have a question that is not Ubuntu Studio specific. If I buy an USB connected mic, can I plug it into jack patchbay as a 3rd input. I currently have only 2-channel USB sound card and I ain't making too much money right now, so expanding to 3-track with just a USB mic of few tens of euros would be good.
<Eickmeyer> mobijubo: Usually those things work fine.
<wonko> Unless it's my webcam. :)
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, poor wonko.
<mobijubo> Thanks for the info Eickmeyer
<Eickmeyer> yw mobijubo
<OvenWerks> mobijubo: if you use ubuntustudio-controls to run jackd the usb mic will show up on the jackd graph
<OvenWerks> if you use qjackctl or (please not with Studio cadence) extra steps will be needed (it gets more complicated)
<OvenWerks> mobijubo: also, you will want the latest version of ubuntustudio-controls. The one that will come with 19.10. It is available as far back as 18.04 from the Studio backports PPA
<mobijubo> OvenWerks: I have the backports PPA installed
<OvenWerks> cool. -controls listens for usb audio interfaces being hot plugged and adds them to jack if it is running
#ubuntustudio 2019-09-27
<wonko> wonko@deepthought:/tank/Plex/TV/1New $ ls -lh /home/wonko/.xsession-errors.old
<wonko> -rw------- 1 wonko wonko 6.8G Sep 25 13:36 /home/wonko/.xsession-errors.old
<wonko> Holy Moly!
<wonko> non-old is already to 4.4G
<wonko> this is one noisy log file
<OvenWerks> that is a lot
<wonko> I rebooted yesterday
<wonko> so 4.4G in a day is a bit excessive
<OvenWerks> mine is 39k after an over night of no network messages
<Eickmeyer> Not all hardware is guaranteed to work on Linux... just saying...
<wonko> Eickmeyer: I remember the good old days of that being true more often than not
<Eickmeyer> wonko: Same.
<wonko> 32 MILLION lines in that log file
<wonko> ok, now I feel like I need to run some statistics on that
<OvenWerks> wonko: start with tail (the last 10 lines)
<wonko> it's full of these: [159265:617] [12082] (audio_device_pulse_linux.cc:1705): paOperation NULL in WaitForOperationCompletion
<wonko> but a quick grep | wc says those are only about 2 million of the 32 million lines
<wonko> actually, not even
<wonko> 1.3 million
<wonko> that's still a LOT
<wonko> but there is a lot of other stuff going on as well
<wonko> ugh, multiline log entries are the worst
<wonko> Eickmeyer: You get major kudos for prefixing all your log messages with [ray-daemon]
<wonko> This log is a nightmare of inconsitency
<wonko> trying to do any sort of analytics on it is super frustrating
<wonko> of the enties that actually do have timestamps I've so far found three different formats
<Eickmeyer> wonko: I didn't write raysession. lmao
<Eickmeyer> That would be houston4444.
<wonko> oh, for some reason I thought you did
<wonko> well, kudos to him then. :)
<Eickmeyer> Yep. lol
<Eickmeyer> All I did was package it. I can't code.
<wonko> ok, who's the actual author of controls?
<Eickmeyer> That would be OvenWerks.
<wonko> oh, ok, excellent
<wonko> I'll annoying him even more then. :)
<Eickmeyer> Sorry, OvenWerks. :D
<wonko> at this point he had better be used to me annoying him. :-D
<Eickmeyer> wonko: we all are. :D
<Eickmeyer> BUT, your annoyances are actually useful. We get help vampires that tend to suck the life out of us.
<wonko> yeah, I at least try to be useful
<drmacro1> I have UBSControls set to "Auto Start Jack at Session Start", but it doesn't. If I click the "Start or Restart Jack" button it does. Nothing of note in autojack.log or jackdbus.log.
<OvenWerks> drmacro1: It sounds like you need to upgrade controls
<OvenWerks> there are a number of bugs fixed since the boxes you describ were even available.
<drmacro1> Umm...how so? this 19.04, just did a apt update/upgrade... :-/
<OvenWerks> The auto start jack at session boot check box is no longer there
<OvenWerks> we have a backports ppa with the latest ubuntustudio-* packages
<OvenWerks> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<OvenWerks> I got the wrong one :)
<drmacro1> I'm confused. I'm already on 19.04. Are you saying I need to backport to 18.04 packages? :-/
<OvenWerks> drmacro1: no there should be new for 19.10 packages in there
<Eickmeyer> drmacro1: The backports PPA is also open for 19.04.
<OvenWerks> back ported to 19.04
<Eickmeyer> Though, considering the systemd bug fixes in 19.10 pertaining to memlock, I'd recommend upgrading to the beta at this point anyhow.
<OvenWerks> drmacro1: instead of an auto start button, the jack state should be the same as when the session shuts down
<drmacro1> Ok, so upgrade to 19.10 then. But, let me ask this. on this particular PC I currently have the firewire card removed for some other trouble shooting. With it out during the upgrade will the firewire drivers still get in there? Or should put the card back in?
<OvenWerks> The kernel installs with _all_ kernel modules
<Eickmeyer> Also, the new version of Ubuntu Studio Controls handles Firewire better.
<OvenWerks> however, if you are using a FW device that alone may be why there is problems.
<Eickmeyer> Most firewire devices are beyond their useful life at this point.
<OvenWerks> by default ubuntu expects any FW device to still use the new alsa FW drivers
<OvenWerks> In order to use the faddo drivers the alsa FW modules need to be blacklisted
<drmacro1> So is that why they show up as audio ports when jack isn't running?
<OvenWerks> yes
<OvenWerks> alsa now suports FW directly
<drmacro1> Ok, so I need to blacklist the fw modules after I upgrade to 19.10. So, I'll need to find out which those are... on the other note, there just isn't a good replacement for my Audiofire12's... :-(
<drmacro1> It's the heart of my stereo tri-amp system...
 * OvenWerks agrees
<OvenWerks> It should be able to be made to work though
<OvenWerks> the faddo modules and utilities are still being kept up there was a new release about a week ago.
<drmacro1> It does seem to work...but, I was getting spurts of digital noise at intervals, that's why I have the card out. Maybe it was the sending pulseout to both the onboard card and the FW card...maybe it was not having the FW stuff blacklisted...
<OvenWerks> drmacro1: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/JACK_Audio_Connection_Kit#Firewire
<OvenWerks> may have some insite
<wonko> upgrading to 19.10 now
<OvenWerks> ok
<wonko> let's see if that addresses my issues
<drmacro1> Other pc is upgrading now...
<wonko> OvenWerks: While I wait for that I wanted to talk to you about controls
<wonko> I've been staring at the GUI and I'm not entirely sure I see a clean way to do this, but I would love to be able to set the names of the sinks/sources that it creates
<wonko> If you're ok with a "this is for nerds only option" I would be willing to add that in but you'll need to manually edit .autojackrc
<OvenWerks> wonko: the only way to really do that would be to have a setup for each bridge (I am assuming you mean pulse bridging) or each device
<wonko> yeah where you +/- pulse bridges
<drmacro1> I normally just open Carla to see what it created...or am I not getting the drift of the question?
<wonko> I was thinking something simple along the lines of PULSE-OUT=4 PULSE-OUT-NAME=foo,bar,baz,hello
<OvenWerks> drmacro1: that is not the problem, wonko want prettier names :)
<wonko> and just setting those in order instead of PulseOut, PulseOut-2, etc
<wonko> but before I go hacking on controls I wanted to make sure this was something you were ok with
<OvenWerks> wonko: sort of like the way xfce sets names for workspaces.
<drmacro1> also, in that link it closes that section wit:"Now you can unload your loaded firewire modules or reboot." I guess I need to read above that to get more detail...but, I thought a reboot would accomplish that?
<wonko> OvenWerks: yeah, something like that. Nothing fancy and adding GUI support would be nice but could come later.
<OvenWerks> drmacro1: I would love to have a FW box so I could talk about that with some real understanding of what I was saying
<drmacro1> Ahh...pretty names. Yeah, I accomplished that with Qjack/startstop scripts before, but, I've stopped using it altogether...
<wonko> drmacro1: they're talking about unloading kernel modules. If you have them blacklisted they never get loaded at a reboot which is the same as going through and doing rmmod on them all on a running system.
<drmacro1> Welllll...I do have 3 of these AF12's :-D Two of which are in a flight case that's not been open for a year or more...
<OvenWerks> wonko: in that case rather than having in=3 and out =2 I would rather just have in=pulse extra another out=pulse spare
<OvenWerks> drmacro1: for me "buy" is not an option, I am strictly low budget here
<wonko> OvenWerks: Oh, I see, make them a list of names which you an infer the count from
<drmacro1> Wasn't implying buy. Where are you?
<OvenWerks> The last usb audio devices I bought were under $1 each
<wonko> yeah, that probably makes more sense, I was just trying to not muck with existing code too much
<wonko> but I'm down with that.
<OvenWerks> I would import it as a python list and do a for name in list
<wonko> yeah, I can get behind that. We could even leave the UI as is for now and add generated names to the list.
<OvenWerks> drmacro1: shipping I am ok with. I am in Canada so there are border concerns too.
<wonko> How would you want that then? Diff? I don't know how to do a PR against launchpad
<OvenWerks> wonko the gui still needs to save that line either just read it in and write it back out or you would have to edit the config each time you make a config change
<wonko> you can store it as a list but display it as an integer, that wouldn't be difficult
<drmacro1> OvenWerks: Is there that much of an issue with shipping electronics accross the border or is a tariff thing?
<wonko> displaying it as a list would probably be better though but I don't go GUI so that's not something you want me doing. :)
<wonko> s/go/do/
<OvenWerks> drmacro1: border concerns meaning labeling it as used made in 19<whatever>
<OvenWerks> sending by post rather than ups or fedex who both charge big at the border
<OvenWerks> drmacro1: I am assuming you are US?
<drmacro1> Ovenwerks: Yes, New Hampshire
<OvenWerks> ya so send by mail is best
<OvenWerks> I can paypal you the cost of shipping, customs (if any) will be charged at this end anyway.
<drmacro1> want to email me the address and how to label it? Might take a couple days to extract the box from the attic. Email me the address and labeling instructions. Can you extract my email from the UBS users list? ANd I have a paypal account so that'll work.
<OvenWerks> I will try getting your email
<drmacro1> I think I show up as macdroid over there...
<wonko> new default desktop wallpaper I see. :)
<wonko> Hmm, zfsutils-linux threw some error during update (not part of base ubuntu so not your problem)
<OvenWerks> drmacro1: you should have a test mail in your email. (did I get the right one?)
<wonko> This is either very slow or stuck. :(
<drmacro1> OvenWerks: back atcha
<wonko> https://imgur.com/ziZ6ZeT.png
<wonko> hasn't moved from there in a little while
<drmacro1> wonko: mine is taking it's sweet time unpacking packages. :-(
<wonko> I'm pretty much past that part I think? This should be doing *something* by now, though
<drmacro1> wonko: yes, mine has not rebooted yet, i've not seen the new desktop.
<drmacro1> well, thanks for all the help and chat. :) I have to get cleaned up now and go play sound guy at the theater for a production of  Hamlet...spoiler, everyone dies. 8-)
<wonko> Ugh, this upgrade is not going smoothly
<OvenWerks> I had that on my server
<OvenWerks> I ended up rebooting and apt -f install
<wonko> Ok, I'll give that a try then
<OvenWerks> wonko: it may tell you have to run another command first/
<OvenWerks> an dpkg command of some sort
<OvenWerks> but once you are far as you seem to be, the apt record should be right and the normal apt update apt dist-upgrade path should work
<wonko> The dpkg --configure -a one in guessing.
<OvenWerks> ya, that finishes whatever is part installed
<wonko> Yeah, that's the one that hangs currently
<wonko> So reboot when I get home
<OvenWerks> I guess the question is where does it hang... It may be best to reinstall that package. It may be that the download was not complete or something
<OvenWerks> certainly if it can be connected to a package that would be great
<wonko> OvenWerks: grub-rc or something like that
<wonko> If looking could get zfs root with BEs that would be so nice
<wonko> Is there an iso for the 19.10 beta? Things are borked
<wonko> Found it
<wonko> Google to the rescue
#ubuntustudio 2019-09-28
<OvenWerks> I wonder if that is grub out of our package...
<wonko> Hmmm. Live iso doesn't work so good for me
<wonko> Going to try safe graphics
<wonko> Oh wait
<wonko> Shit, I know
<wonko> Grumble onboard crappy video
<wonko> Can I force the live iso to use the GTX instead of the onboard crap?
<wonko> I wonder if I blacklist the onboard garage if it'll use the GTX then
<wonko> Nope, that didn't work. Boo.
<wonko> Dammit, off to sitting in the garage I go
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: The grub out of our package is only after it's installed. The one in the live ISO is not.
<wonko> There we go, blacklist ast boot in safe gfx mode
<Eickmeyer> wonko: That's odd. The iso should include the proprietary Nvidia drivers.
<Eickmeyer> It probably does, but your system is... weird, can I say?
<wonko> It is
<wonko> It's not your typical sudden
<wonko> System
<wonko> Asus Z10PE-D16 if you're interested in details
<wonko> Ok, booted into live cd, chrooted into my install, dpkg --configure -a is running now
<wonko> Not sure if this will make it bootable or not. It's not happy about dev
<wonko> I mean /dev
<wonko> Well, let's reboot and see what happens. 😁
<wonko> Ugh I need to remember to remove quiet so I can see what's going on
<wonko> Oh, it is.
<wonko> This thing is so messed up now. Need to figure out how to fix it. Really don't want to do a fresh install again.
<wonko> Ok, chroot with bind mounts of dev, proc and sys this time
<wonko> And hangs at Setting up grub-pc like before
<wonko> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Rb3mxhP74q/
<ramboldo> hi all
<drmacro> Upgraded to 19.10 yestereve.  blacklisted the alsa modules for firewire. noted: jack does not start at session start. No firewire audio device shows in UBS Controls.
<OvenWerks> drmacro: Can you set up you FW device from qjackctl instead? ie does the FW device show up there?
<OvenWerks> drmacro: because I don't have a FW device to play with (yet :) I have assumed that with only one FW device it should show up as hw:0,0,0 when using ffado. The documents on this are thin.
<drmacro> OvenWerks: Since I posted I poked around with lshw, ffado-test, ffado-mixer. Didin't fix, but confirmed it was there. Then I discovered the the Jack Backend in UBS Controls. selected FW there and it seems to work (haven't rebooted, don't know if things are sticky yet) Noted: with firewire selected can no longer see on board audio HW, but onboard digital audio still shows. Also, on ports to use, in UBSC'trol, it only goes to 10, wit
<drmacro> h the AF12, well there are 12. But, can select from really badly names ports in Carla though i.e. first port is _out, second is _0, etc.
<OvenWerks> drmacro: I didn't think it was possible to set ports number for FW devices
<drmacro> And channel 11, 12 on the AF12 shows as 9, 10 in carla. I think this is what wonko was referring to yesterday? and I know there was something in QJAckCTL, prety names or something, that made it less confusing...
<OvenWerks> I know alsa suggests it should be possible but when I tried it, I got nothing
<OvenWerks> pretty names in in jackd2 is not yet released... what qjackctl uses is internal to qjackctl with jackd2 (so far as I can tell)
<OvenWerks> the pretty names wonko was taking about are different. With the pulse bridges we do set the jack client names... he doesn't like pulse_in pulse_in_1 etc. :)
<OvenWerks> I am guessing next it will be the USB bridges :P
<OvenWerks> drmacro: So I can set port names in qjackctl, but when I open patchage or Carla patchbay, I don't see those names
<drmacro> OvenWerks: yes, I think (it's been a while...)  I used the pretty names in scripts, run by QJACKCTL, on start and stop to setup my tri-amp system and connect up zitalrx, etc. Just rebooted the other PC, jack didn't start automagically. so not sticky...?
<OvenWerks> sounds like bug
<OvenWerks> I still have to try a 19.10 install so I can test.
<drmacro> It did start by itself when I started Carla, but only the AF12 ports showed, no pulse or onboard.
<OvenWerks> There may need to be some more delay with the FW backend
<drmacro> So, what does the Start Engine selection in Carla actually do? Sometimes it seems to just refresh Carla's connection tab
<OvenWerks> drmacro: can you paste ~/.log/autojack.log
<OvenWerks> drmacro: engine start/stop I am not sure about.
<OvenWerks> I know carla less well than other things :)
<drmacro> https://pastebin.com/hSfz24Cv
<OvenWerks> That looks pretty normal
<OvenWerks> The first three "no process found" messages are from controls doing a killall of those processes just in case they are running when they should not be
<drmacro> what does the Warning about 2 channels mea?
<OvenWerks> Except if it just stops there.
<OvenWerks> drmacro: zita-ajbridge wants to know how many channels to use but has no option to use all available channels. So I select 100 channels
<OvenWerks>  zita-ajbridge gives a warning but then uses whatever channels it can
<drmacro> hmm...just rebooted again new log: https://pastebin.com/LKn9fw5G
<drmacro> But, hit start button in controls and it got pulse, 12 chans, onboard digital...
<OvenWerks> Hmm, a delay may help with that. jack_control was able to use dbus to set jack up but it did not start
<OvenWerks> can you paste ./log/jack/jackdbus.log
<OvenWerks> It may be that it takes time for the FW unit/modules to be ready
<OvenWerks> If you reboot again, but when it gets to the login screen, wait for 60 seconds or so before logging in does that make a difference (wait till the fans quiet down)
<drmacro> But, when I tried to play audio mouse went unresponsive, had to exit Xterm to command line and reboot. :-( the jack log is cumulative, right, I'll get it when it reboots.
<OvenWerks> ok
<drmacro> Got the tail of the last few: https://pastebin.com/85mAbfuP
<OvenWerks> The fails all look like device access failures
<drmacro> meaning?
<OvenWerks> I am thinking that it just takes more time for the device to be ready to stream that autojack allows
<OvenWerks> drmacro: did delaying login after boot help at all?
<drmacro> OvenWerks: not sure, at this point  hitting Start Restart Jack does and show AF12, pulse audio in Carla, but any attempt to send audio after, no audip, and unresponsive mouse. Even if I go to terminal and kill audio source...
<OvenWerks> drmacro: so this is worse than using the alsa FW drivers. Or does that not work either?
<drmacro> Hmm... to go back and un-blacklist them ...haven't tried...but, can
<OvenWerks> This seems like a fw trouble. If you tell controls to stop jack and try running jack using qjackctl can you get jcak to work that way?
<drmacro> So, started with QJAck, same ports sow up, same unresponsive. went to command line tried ffado-test Discover. it found the device but reports protocol errors...
<drmacro> this while in the unresponsive state.
<OvenWerks> OK, so timing may be an issue in controls, but the unreposive part is ffado... somewhere
<drmacro> sorry the protocol errors were logitech errors that popped at the end of the ffado-test output. but, I'm still not convinced the ffado drivers are happy at this point. gonna un-blacklist the alsa modules and start this over
<OvenWerks> Ok, you may have to reblacklist the ffado modules.
<drmacro> yeah, about that. what should show in a lsmod output for the ffado modules?
<OvenWerks> they do not have ffado in all the names
<drmacro> it only shows firewire_ohci and firewire_core
<drmacro> no ffado at all
<OvenWerks> look for 1394?
<OvenWerks> in /etc/modprobve.d/ there is a file called blacklist-firewire.conf
<OvenWerks> I know raw1394 has to load for any of the ffado modules to work.
<drmacro> hmm...may have found a smoking gun.:-/ when I looked in the modprobe.d directory to find the blacklist for the alsa stuff I found a bl file that was black listing the new FW stack in favor of the old... and raw1394 is in there.
<drmacro> Have no idea when I did that. :P
<OvenWerks> you didn't
<OvenWerks> That is stock
<OvenWerks> I think you have to blacklist the alsa stuff and unblacklist those ones
<OvenWerks> Thats my guess... but I don't know. maybe the ffado home page has better instructions
<drmacro> trying that now...
<OvenWerks> My hope is to have -controls load/unload the right modules depending on which jack backend is chosen
<OvenWerks> But to do that I have to be able to test and get to learn about FW
<OvenWerks> FW is dead except that it's not.
<OvenWerks> You can't buy new ones but people with them want to keep using them because the "new" USB ones are not as good.
<drmacro> So, I commented out the blacklist of the raw1394, rebooted. but lsmod shows no 1394. Do I need to do something else?
<OvenWerks> I don't know
<OvenWerks> Anything I can say is a guess at best
<OvenWerks> I wonder if there are any udev rules for this.
<OvenWerks> you may have to manually load raw1394
<OvenWerks> sudo modprobe raw1394
<OvenWerks> drmacro: ^^
<uefi-user> Hello :)
<uefi-user> I am trying to install ubuntu-studio to an external usb disk. The problem is that the installer mounts the windows (internal disk) EFI partition (/dev/sdd2) at /target/boot/efi instead of the external disks EFI /dev/sde2
<uefi-user> I was sure to select /dev/sde to install bootmanager on. Tried twice, so it seems like a bug. Is there any way to repair this - to force efi to be installed on correct disk after installation
<OvenWerks> That would be a bios setting. On my system hitting F8 during boot screen gives me a device list to boot from
<uefi-user> yes
<uefi-user> But the installer doesnt install to sde2 which is the EFI partition on the external disk, but installs it on sdd2 which is the windows boot partition
<uefi-user> I booted from a usb key
<uefi-user> so, doing F8 during boot finds "ubuntu" on the windows disk, and an empty grub on the external disk
<drmacro> OvenWerks: modprobe says raw1394 isn't on the system. =-O
<uefi-user> hm. I manually mounted the external efi partition and moved the files over. going to reboot and see :D
<OvenWerks> drmacro: so why blacklist then? that sounds weird
<uefi-user> It worked to copy the files from sdd2 to sde2 efi partion
<uefi-user> Must be a bug in the installer =(
<OvenWerks> could be, The installer is the same for all flavours of ubuntu
<OvenWerks> So that would not be unique to Studio.
<uefi-user> Probably true
<uefi-user> Even I could boot it mounts the windows efi partition in /boot/efi
<uefi-user> something not right there.  =(
<uefi-user> is it not possible to do a normal MBR+grub setup any more?
<OvenWerks> It depends on the bios
<uefi-user> I can do both
<uefi-user> but the installer doesn't exactly ask
<OvenWerks> I think once one os uses efi all are exoected to. I don't have windows here and when I use F8 it showed the USB drive as both efi and not. I chose the not and it installed bios mode
<OvenWerks> (with standard grub)
<OvenWerks> But yes, being able to decide this during install would make a lot more sense
<uefi-user> Yes, the boot F8 thing works both ways here and correctly. That wasn't the issue but that the installer installes on the Windows EFI partition even though I selected to install on the external disks EFI
<OvenWerks> That does sound like a bug to me.
<uefi-user> root and boot ended up correctly on the external disk, just not the EFI
<uefi-user> going to reboot again. updated fstab with correct UUID for the efi partition
<OvenWerks> I think from an efi POV that makes sense... but I don't know because I don't use it. You might ask in #ubuntu because there are a lot more people there
<uefi-user> perhaps the point is to install ubuntu to the same boot manager as windows one. but still, annoying
<drmacro> OvenWerks: I'm stumped. Not sure what to try next...
<OvenWerks> drmacro: did the alsa FW modules work if re-enabled?
<drmacro> Just rebooted from commenting out the alsa blacklist. After login...totally unresponsive mouse. WTF. :'(
<OvenWerks> I am wondering if the newer kernels just don't come with the right modules
<OvenWerks> searching through the modules I have not found any 1394 files.
<OvenWerks> or ffado
<OvenWerks> They are all firewire-somthing
<OvenWerks> drmacro: it looks to me like the ffado modules are not installed
<OvenWerks> more research needed
<OvenWerks> I do not know if dkms would be of help for adding the ffado modules without rebuilding the whole kernel
<uefi-user> So I found some other posts online saying the same thing, that the installer will always install to the internal disks efi =(. and to make a portable usb installation requires the manual edit I did (by moving the EFI files)
<drmacro> OvenWerks: removed FW card, reboot, start controls, choose alsa, now onboard working fine. (but, obviously, no FW).
<OvenWerks> more work required for sure.
<drmacro> Reference you comment about FW, If I could find a 6-8 output usb device for reasonable price, I'd have no problem chucking FW (though, there is nothing comparable to the AF12 at this point...even for it's original price point)
<OvenWerks> drmacro: I am still using a PCI card (delta 66) for the same reason. USB doesn't do good audio
<drmacro> note: XLR out and up to 192khz. ;-)
<OvenWerks> XLR out is good, I would never use 192k though (even 96k) unless I was researching bats.
<OvenWerks> latency and stability are my biggest concern
<OvenWerks> USB really doesn't deliver.
<drmacro> agreed about good audio and comments about 96+khz, and latency. BUT, I have access to both A&H ZEDi8 and (at least 3) Behringer X32, in those cases, plug and play. Every time I plug in the usb connector, even in combo with on board HW. I've had no stability issues.
<OvenWerks> A lot of pro users have switched to AOiP (Dante, aes67, AVB) or PCIe.
<drmacro> OvenWerks: Well, once again I thank you for your help and coaching. :) a pleasure. I need to move on to other projects of the day... and then off to snore through Hamlet again. Probably won't tinker with this until Monday now.
#ubuntustudio 2019-09-29
<wonko> Well, looks like I'm doing a fresh install of 19.10. I'm just not able to recover this upgrade.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Hello guys, I'm trying to record some parts on Ardour, but lately I've been getting tons of xruns. Right now, the count on qjackctl status says the following: XRUN count since last server startup: 403 (5609).
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Hadn't seen the time, I'll check back on this later today.
<studiobot> automeylor was added by: automeylor
